# The Life & Times of Felix 'n' Clementine!



## pani

Felix's old blog can be found here, but I figured since there's been an addition to the family, I'd make a new blog for the both of them.

~ ~ ~

Felix and Clementine are now sharing play area really well.  It's the area Felix used to have to himself, and I'm so proud that even though his hormones are probably still fading out, he's not being territorial at all about the area that Clementine now shares with him. They both sleep separately, and are separated when I can't supervise them, since their bond is still tentative - since Clementine is still so young, her hormones are probably going to effect their bond, so I'm expecting to have to separate and re-bond them in a few months. I'm hoping that being so close now, and separating at the first sign of any aggressive/sexual behaviour on Clementine's side, will make it easier for them to re-bond when they're ready.







This was taken in one of their first bonding sessions in neutral ground. I was lucky that I only needed a couple in neutral ground because they were absolutely fine in Felix's normal area. He seems really protective over her, and she seems to dote after him. He teaches her things, like how to jump up the couch, and spends a lot of time grooming her. She grooms him back sometimes, and she likes to groom me, too - she spent a lot of time this evening making sure my leg was nice and clean.






And tried to clean one of my tattoos as well!






Felix's new hutch _finally_ arrived today, so I spent some time this afternoon catching up on SVU and putting it together. Felix moves in tonight, and Clementine finally gets to leave the storage box she was spending unsupervised time in, and into Felix's old hutch. It'll smell like him, which I hope will comfort her when they're not playing!






We put in a rental application for a new house today, which is lovely and MUCH bigger than our current place. Another friend of ours is wanting to move in, which makes it five twenty-somethings trying to rent a house, which isn't always the most favoured choice. We tried to make a good impression and gave them all of our details (and we're providing payslips), so I hope it turns out well. If it does, I'll get a study room _all to myself_, which means I can let the buns run free in there and set up a more permanent recording area for my YouTube channel, which I really need to start updating again. Fingers crossed! We should hear back early next week.


----------



## JBun

That's so great they are getting along so well. It's so cute to see them all snuggled up together and being so sweet to each other. They seem very happy


----------



## pani

They really do! I love seeing how much happier both of them are, especially Felix. Before Clem, he was lovely as he was, but now he's more social than ever, and he seems to love simply grooming her or laying next to her. Clementine was quite timid being that she's in a new home that already smells like another rabbit, but she's taken a wonderful shine to Felix. If he comes over and grooms her you can see how happy she is, and it's so sweet to see her leaning over to do the same for him.


----------



## pani

Ugh - rehomed Clementine to Felix's old hutch tonight. Turns out she goes CRAZY over chewing. She's already gnawed several not-so-small spots in the wood, in several different places. I've put heaps of hay down, moved Felix's old (ignored) mineral stone in front of one of the areas, put in a wooden plum (again, ignored by Felix previously!), and found an untouched Yellow Pages to pop in there too. Hopefully she gets the idea and STOPS EATING HER BEDROOM! 

I'm less concerned about the chewing and more about the ingesting. She doesn't seem to be spitting out any of the wood after chewing it. Is it okay for her to be eating that? Or could it cause problems? I guess I could rehome her to a normal cage if necessary, but I wouldn't put chewing the plastic bottom past her.


----------



## Chrisdoc

What lovely pics, I love the last one where Felix looks so laid back and contented. She is such a cute little girl and isn´t it so good to see buns grooming each other, I never tire of seeing them getting into all the spots their little friend can´t reach. :bunnyheart

Not sure about wood but wouldn´t think it would be good for her to ingest to much. Houdini is the champion plastic chewer. He´s in a cage with a plastic bottom and its got teeth marks all round the border and he´s chewed the border of his litter tray, well there is still some left but there is a lot missing and I´ve never had any problems with him. I do tell him off and stop him and I´ve tried other things but he still does it even now. 

So glad it´s working out and I´m sure these two will become an item.


----------



## Aubrisita

They look so cute together! I laughed at the picture of Clem trying to groom your tattoo off. She looks so soft.


----------



## pani

The little buns just had their first taste of strawberry.  I let Felix have four or five little bunny chomps, and Clem had a few nibbles. They both seemed to enjoy it a lot, so I might let them have it as a treat as long as it sits well with both of their tummies.

I had a pretty bad day today. Worked for 9 hours and my manager, who is hard enough to get along with as it is, decided to take absolute offense to something I said as we were bantering back and forth. It's ridiculous the effort we have to put in to try and participate with her in a friendly manner without trying to upset her. She's one of those people that believes in friendly banter and can easily dish it out, but can't take it herself. She was bringing up a recording of a call I'd taken about a week ago, and mentioned a phrase that I used, and then proceeded to laugh about it with three of _my_ colleagues and make it everyone's business. Then, a few minutes later when she mentioned something else to me, I responded by letting her know the correct information and jokingly ended my sentence with "schooled!". _WELL_. She took the most ridiculous offense to that and suddenly banter back and forth between us was UNPROFESSIONAL and WE WOULD TALK ABOUT IT LATER. She is awfully frustrating, to the point where I'm now looking for other jobs. It's disappointing, because aside from her presence, I don't really mind the job too much. 

:rant:

The only thing that kept me going was knowing I'd get to come home and watch my adorable bunnies romp around... but I'll have to deal with it again tomorrow.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Glad the buns are fine, mine aren´t keen on strawberries but I always try every time I have them in the house. 

That is such a pain when you always have to be careful what you say, it makes life so difficult. She sounds like a right pain in the bum and very unprofessional herself by making an issue of this when she started it. People like this are always hard to deal with and it´s a shame if you like the job. You´re right that your only option is to get out of there as I don´t think she would be open to reasonable discussion. 

I´m sure your buns are keeping you sane and you can always talk it through with them, I´m sure they´ll be on your side. I must admit I talk to mine and sometimes it does make me feel better and clearer.


----------



## lovelops

I know certain types of wood are ok for buns like apple wood. I give them to Brooke and Lady to chew on and they work all the bark off and have a good time. So far they haven't had any stomach problems from that. Can you give Clemmy some willow or apple twigs to chew on?

I love the blog and they look great together! Such cuties!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

Try not to worry so much about that git in the office... you know how people are..just ignore her if the job is other wise fine. Just try to make yourself invisible. I did that at one job for months. No one knew I was there.. I was so quiet.. (believe it or not..)

Vanessa


----------



## selbert

Oh Clementine and Felix are such a cute pair! One black, one white, one lop one not! I'm not sure about the wood, though maybe she's trying to get to Felix. When mine were separated (before neutered) Dope would chew and chew and chew all the time. Now they're together, he hardly ever chews the cage. (Only when he forgets where the door to the cage is hehe)

So annoying about that woman at work, that would frustrate me soooo much! Is there anyone higher you could send an anonymous email to? Because she is being incredibly unprofessional and creating a hostile work environment.


----------



## pani

I actually have them both in the large hutch tonight for a test run, but so far they've both had a bit of a chew.  I'm thinking of moving them both to large plastic/metal cages overnight... and dropping more cash on cages. That's going to be nearly $400 spent on hutches/cages and I've only had a bunny since November! ullhair:

I'm thinking of talking to the HR department at work about her but so many people have already done that, and nothing's happened. I just know she'd find some way to twist my words around and play innocent, and then just get even nastier.

On a brighter note, more pics of the buns. 





This was cute... she was napping on the couch and he kept grooming her. Then he kept bunny flopping and landing right on top of her so I'd have to nudge him to move, so he wouldn't squish her! After doing that a few times he gave this cute look to the camera.





Clementine likes to chew.















Eating together!


----------



## lovelops

I LOVE the pic of Felix looking into the camera.. what a great photo!

You could try to speak to someone in HR off the record and see what you can do.. it's just a thought..

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just love these two together.I love seeing them munching down together, two of mine eat together and I love watching them. Great pics of both.


----------



## Aubrisita

Total cuteness overload. They are adorable. I wish I had some advice for you on the cage situation. It stinks that you might have to get another one.


----------



## selbert

I am OBSESSED with these two they are too adorable! 

I know what you mean about cages, I've spent faaaar too much! I'm sure once you get a set up that works it will last you a good few years at least haha  If they don't eat it! Could you sell the hutches? Especially if one is brand spanking new (only slightly chewed haha).

Selina
:brownbunny


----------



## pani

One of my friends has an outdoor bunny named Winston, and she said she'd be interested in the double storey hutch to add to his outdoor area.  He's on grass which would be convenient since the double storey hutch has an open base so he can eat away!

I found a certain pack of NIC cubes that ship to Australia from Amazon so I might buy those instead and make a little condo for Felix and Clementine. It'll be cheaper than buying two separate cages, and when/if I have to separate them, I can just use more cubes to give them both a full level to themselves.


----------



## Azerane

Hehe... Winston. The name made me giggle 

When I'm eventually living somewhere where I'm allowed to have pets indoors, I will probably have to order some cubes off of amazon too. I've spent so much time looking at designs and planning out my own etc. Lol. I can't wait to build something that I can't even build yet, haha


----------



## pani

Turns out the shipping is ridiculous - more than the cost of the actual cubes.  Might be a pipe dream for now.


----------



## pani

I took this earlier tonight! I was giving them both some head rubs and they smooshed their faces together like this. 




Afterwards, Felix had to make sure that Clementine was properly groomed. The video is on instagram.


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a cute video, Felix is just so handsome and wow does he look after Clementine


----------



## lovelops

The video is adorable. I'm not on instagram so I could not leave a message, but they are sooo adorable together.


Vanessa


----------



## Azerane

That is just too sweet!  I really, really hope these guys stay bonded through her maturing process. They're so adorable


----------



## selbert

Awww these guys are just too cute together!


----------



## pani

Azerane said:


> That is just too sweet!  I really, really hope these guys stay bonded through her maturing process. They're so adorable


Oh my gosh, me too. One of my big fears is that during and after her maturing, their bond will completely disappear and they'll never rebond. They're so happy together.  They love to sit in Felix's litter box and eat meals together, and I love watching Felix run somewhere and see Clementine hopping along behind him a few steps back. They're actually sleeping in the same hutch right now, since they both behave much better overnight - less chewing of the bars and ingesting of the wooden hutch! It'll be tough when I have to move Clementine elsewhere for her hormones/spay/recovery.


----------



## pani

Pictures of my cuties today.


----------



## Aubrisita

They are both simply adorable. I love how Felix looks at you, it is almost like he is saying, really mom...another picture...ok ok. Clementine just looks so sweet and soft!


----------



## Azerane

Oh goodness, how sweet they look


----------



## lovelops

Oh my gosh. They are just so freaking adorable... BTW, do you feel better now about the ear situation?

Keep those photos coming!
Clemmy is such a cutie!
I'm so glad you got her!

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a cute pair, Clemmie has such a sweet face and well Felix just reminds me of my little rascal. Love them both


----------



## selbert

They're just so cute together! I think if you have them fixed before their hormones kick in then their bond has a greater chance of surviving, I hope so anyway I love seeing these guys together! 

Selina
:brownbunny


----------



## pani

Clementine's first visit to get the vet tomorrow, to get checked out - she's been leaving some funny droppings around, so I want to get the all-clear before introducing greens and pellets properly. 

Felix will be accompanying her. I don't want her to come back with 'strange vet smell', and I'm hoping it'll make her more comfortable.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hope everything goes well, I´m sure it´s nothing important but better to be sure. Have missed pics of these two, they are two of my favourite cuties :biggrin:


----------



## pani

All good news! No odd bacteria or coccidia in Clem's poops. The vet thinks her cecum (or a muscle near it? I wasn't super clear about it) is probably still developing, and she might just have a bit of a more sensitive digestion than Felix does. He expects that it should clear up as the cecum/muscle develops; he said it should probably just take another 4-6 weeks. Her teeth are great (he said that mini lops are prone to dental issues, so I was glad to hear she's good) and her belly feels normal. 

They didn't enjoy the trip to the vet... Felix came for moral support.









And WOW, oh my goodness - at the vet I got to witness the most ridiculously self-important woman I've ever seen. I work in a call centre so I speak to people like her on a semi-regular basis, unfortunately, but I've never seen one in the flesh! This woman stormed in and barked at the receptionist that her cat was there for a surgery (an abscess), and that she wanted to get her back RIGHT NOW, and if she was in the midst of her surgery she wanted it stopped IMMEDIATELY. I assumed there must be some sort of medical emergency - nope, turns out the woman just wasn't happy with the cost! She told me that I should take my guys elsewhere since these guys are "rogues that charge triple any other vet". The poor girls at the reception desk were trying to deal with her as best they could; searching for her cat's name, letting her know they were going as fast as they could while she demanded to speak to the manager. 

I missed the next part since the vet was seeing Clementine, but my partner said eventually they took the woman into another room to speak with her. When I came out I asked the girls at reception what happened, and they told me... *THE CAT WASN'T EVEN THERE.* She was mistaking the surgery for another one. No apology, no nothing - she just stormed off and continued to insult them the whole time. O______O

They said that seeing my cute little bunnies cheered them up after that drama, though.


----------



## **SRonchi1

Oh Pani, some people these days don't have anything better to do than have a winge at everything and anything!!!! I see you have a Netherland & a mini lop?? I rescued a Netherland & ended up bonding him with an agouti mini lop girl that he just adores, he's black too & called Marli. Where about in Perth are you? I'm from Perth- the Swan valley, I go back twice a year to see family & friends & 2 of my eventing horses are on long term lease there currently residing on our 100acre part owned farm in Bullsbrook! It's a small world


----------



## pani

I'm pretty far north of the river.  I moved here from Brisbane a few years ago!

Felix and Clementine adore each other, so maybe Nethies and mini lops have a tendency to get along well! 

Felix gave me a little nose kiss when I got home from work today! I kneeled down and said "kiss?" and he actually did what I said - for once - which impressed everyone who saw it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Glad to hear she's fine and good old Felix for looking after his girl. Great pic of the two of them. 

There are rude people everywhere, it must be hard work being angry like that all the time, very unhappy person.


----------



## Azerane

I've seen many people like that at work (retail), and as long as they're not yelling at me, to be honest I just have to laugh, because it's obvious how ridiculous they're being and everyone except them seems to know it. That being said, it's very difficult being on the receiving end of such behaviour. It's incredible how rude some people can be.

So glad that Clemantine got a clean bill of health though, it's great news  Hopefully things do just clear up on their own with a bit more time. They're just the cutest little bunny couple.


----------



## 4cherries

Aww they are so precious!


----------



## lovelops

I'm so glad to hear nothing is wrong with Clemmy and it's all good. I know you had been worried for a while with her, so now
your heads all clear.. for now! 

Self important people.. yeah. Just ran into one that worked at the post office. Won't go into it, but man... they will all have their day.. Those two look so cute in the pictures together! What a cute pair. I'm really glad you got her! She is just so adorable. 

I had a scare last night. A glass bottle of salad dressing fell off the counter. I was trying to reach for it while Lady was sitting below eating and my dog pushed me and it fell. I had a heart attack. I thought it hit her in the head! I see her FLY across the room and THUMP her foot at me. She was all over the place last night. I thought she was going to die of a head injury or something. I kept checking her out and realized the bottle missed her but today I'm being a bad dog mommy and locked them in carriers. I'm sick of them jumping on me every time I'm going to get something near the rabbits.. and with my ribs still healing it hurts like the devil every time they do it. So I've had enough. It's jail time for a few hours and I'm rotating them out. The past two days I've been hurting from them doing that. Phew....

Enough about me back to you and your babies.. Please post more pics.. I love to see them!

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita

They look so sweet together. I love looking at pictures of Felix, he reminds me of Stache.


----------



## lovelops

Aubrisita said:


> They look so sweet together. I love looking at pictures of Felix, he reminds me of Stache.



You know, he does now that you mentioned it! 


Vanessa


----------



## pani

He really does. Stache could have almost been Felix's brother. Same cheeky personalities, too!


----------



## pani

I feel awful. 

This afternoon I sat down and gave the buns a handful of lucerne hay, and Felix came and sat next to me and I was rubbing his head. He was so relaxed, and recently I've been practicing having the buns remain calm while being held, and when I went to go pick him up softly he seemed okay with it. I tried holding him while I was on the ground but he was struggling, so I stood (previously he's calmed down after standing up, maybe because he no longer sees escaping to the ground as an option). However he struggled REALLY hard and as I was going to go put him down, he LEAPED from my arms and landed on the floor.   

He seems okay physically - moving normally, eating. He did nudge my hand away angrily when I went to go pet him, and I've given him a treat and fed him a handful of lucerne hay from my hand, but I just feel so awful. He's probably terrified of me and feels that I betrayed his trust and I just can't help feeling so guilty. I don't think I'll try picking him up again - if I have to take him anywhere, I'll just put him in a box/carrier. I'm so sorry, my little guy!


----------



## Azerane

Aww, it's ok, he's ok so you don't have to feel awful. The first time I took Bandit to the vet, it was a horrible time. The Vet tried to tip/shake him out of his carrier when I couldn't get him out. Then I was supposed to be holding him on the table and he got out of my grip, leaped off the table (slippery so he didn't jump well) and landed badly so he cut his lip on his teeth and it was bleeding. I felt so awful. But it's not your fault though. Every time I used to pick Bandit up he would struggle and try to climb over my shoulder and get away and I would get so scratched up, but I was determined that first of all, I wouldn't put him down until he stopped struggling, and secondly of course, I didn't want to drop him. Thankfully after lots of practice with picking him up he started to accept it. He still doesn't like to be held and carried around, but he'll let me hold him and get to wherever we need to be without scratching etc.

If you're ever in a situation where you do need to pick him up in some sort of emergency or something, you can always also use a towel to help bundle him up as you pick him up so there's less chance of him jumping out of your arms. Lots of pets and treats should dissolve any bad feelings he has towards you, but I'm sure he still loves you. You're his treat dispenser after all


----------



## pani

I pet him for ages afterwards (he stopped nudging my hand away at least ) and gave him a full treat, whereas I normally only give them half at a time. He seems to have forgiven me for now, haha.


----------



## **SRonchi1

Two of my buns hate being picked up but when I go to pick them up for a hug I put one hand on there chest & the other on the rump, then pick up- that way they can't run off and cause damage from catching them wrong & the don't struggle at all. I then pat there crowns (which are so soft n fluffy  ) and then lay with them on the bed scratching their cheeks & crowns & next minute they are teeth purring & grooming me back! This is what Darcy does and he HATES being pick up but looooves the snuggling


----------



## Chrisdoc

Don't feel bad I think it's probably happened to more than one of us as,well. I had the same thing with Houdini, he jumped out of my.arms on to the floor. Thay first moment of panic before you see they ate Ok is awful. I kept doing it and now although he's not a great fan of being held, he even lets me pet him. He will forgive you, he.knows you only want what is best for him.


----------



## lovelops

I'm sure Felix is ok now! Most of my rabbits and dogs! have done that. I have chihuahua's who are little... I feel awful right after it happens and then, PHEW... I feel better seeing that they are ok.. and the bunny burrito thing with the blanket or towel will also work just in case he gets wiggly again..

Vanessa


----------



## pani

Clementine spent all afternoon with me on the couch, and flopped and slept against my foot while I napped. Cutie!


----------



## mjpeter

Your rabbits are adorable!! I adore Clementine's little face!

I know that rabbits can hold a grudge, but they seem to get over it quickly. Bella had a bit of gas episode over the weekend, and she looked at me funny for a day or two afterwards. (She doesn't like simethicone AT ALL) She does have a cute little pink chin, now, lol.


----------



## pani

Ulp!

Felix has definitely started shedding, and I only assume it's going to get worse from here. He's quite a short-haired rabbit so it could be a lot worse - Clementine's sheds will be more difficult to deal with. I'm more concerned about Clementine and Felix ingesting the hair while they're grooming - I found a poop with a hair poking out of it, which concerned me. None strung together, thankfully, and hopefully I'll be able to avoid that completely. I'm definitely thinking of following Imbrium's advice and getting a furminator, although Felix loooooves having the brush rubbed over him!  I could feel his teeth chattering away the whole time.


----------



## Azerane

Ahh, the shedding  Even daily brushing wasn't enough to keep the fur tumbleweeds from appearing during Bandit's shed. He's still losing a bit down near his butt, but seems to thankfully be nearing the end at last. The best you can do, is simply brush daily, or twice daily and pet away as much loose hair as you can. I have been finding some hair in Bandit's poop, but it's usually only 2 strung together poops once a day, with everything else still moving through. I'm sure they'll be fine, just be aware that you're going to have fur everywhere


----------



## pani

Felix is doing well with his shed! I'm managing okay with a normal brush, but I need to get a finer comb to help get rid of the loose hairs. 

I forgot to mention that the manager I was complaining about earlier resigned! It's made work a lot calmer; everyone seems happier and more positive now which is great. I'm also looking into other options within the company to do more interesting things, and my new manager seems interested in keeping me on track with that.

We also applied for yet another house yesterday. It was a small one, but bigger than our current house. Brand new dishwasher, double-storey, very pretty, and a much better location. And it's affordable! The only "err" factor is that the owner was quite adamant that pets remain outside. I may have told a white lie and said that Felix and Clementine live outside... they're clean, though, and don't leave any permanent marks, so it shouldn't be any problem. The last tenant had a dog that completely destroyed part of the floor, and the woman didn't repair it very well, so there's an odd stain from a different colour varnish that she used. I pretty much always have carpets/blankets underneath my guys anyway.

My partner caught me red-handed looking at my breeder's site earlier today, just to see what she had available. I KNOW I shouldn't get any more bunnies, but I just needed to share this absolute cutie:


----------



## Azerane

Glad to hear that things are going well with Felix's shedding and your work. 

You mean like my whole "Of course Bandit is only inside on really hot days like we agreed..."  To be honest, it can be a little stressful at times. The landlord technically has to give us warning for any visit, but if there was some sort of emergency, or I locked myself out and had to call her, it would obviously be a problem. If you can avoid it at all, I would. Best of luck with the house though, I certainly understand that it can be much more relaxing living in a house that's more comfortable for you. When my fiance and I were first looking at rentals, there were plenty that were more suited to our price range, but ultimately, we wouldn't have been as happy in them because they didn't have as much space or the green space that this one has so it's worth the bit extra in rent.

That bunny is such a cutie  Don't feel too guilty, I look at rescue sites etc all the times at rabbits and cats. I can't help it. I like to consider it research


----------



## Chrisdoc

It's always good to move to somewhere new that you really like. I am sure that after a period as long as the house is clean and you pay on time the may not mind if they do catch you but better if it's your little secret. 

Shedding is hell now,I am sure I have an allergy yo their fine hair but just have to put up with it, I can hardly get rid of them lol. 

That little bun is such a cutie. I was in the pet shop again yesterday looking at the buns. They have some adorable ones but I will resist


----------



## pani

Azerane said:


> Glad to hear that things are going well with Felix's shedding and your work.
> 
> You mean like my whole "Of course Bandit is only inside on really hot days like we agreed..."  To be honest, it can be a little stressful at times. The landlord technically has to give us warning for any visit, but if there was some sort of emergency, or I locked myself out and had to call her, it would obviously be a problem. If you can avoid it at all, I would. Best of luck with the house though, I certainly understand that it can be much more relaxing living in a house that's more comfortable for you. When my fiance and I were first looking at rentals, there were plenty that were more suited to our price range, but ultimately, we wouldn't have been as happy in them because they didn't have as much space or the green space that this one has so it's worth the bit extra in rent.
> 
> That bunny is such a cutie  Don't feel too guilty, I look at rescue sites etc all the times at rabbits and cats. I can't help it. I like to consider it research


I wish it were just my partner and I... we're moving with our current two housemates, and another friend of ours. I don't mind the new friend we'll be moving in with, since he's quite clean and understands my annoyances with our current housing situation, but I have had problems with the other two for the past few years we've all lived together. Nothing major, just small things, but my partner has been close friends with them since high school so he's quite passive towards them. If I ever have a problem, I have to bring it up with them myself and be pretty direct to make it hit home, which kind of just paints me as the bossy girlfriend. 



Chrisdoc said:


> It's always good to move to somewhere new that you really like. I am sure that after a period as long as the house is clean and you pay on time the may not mind if they do catch you but better if it's your little secret.
> 
> Shedding is hell now,I am sure I have an allergy yo their fine hair but just have to put up with it, I can hardly get rid of them lol.
> 
> That little bun is such a cutie. I was in the pet shop again yesterday looking at the buns. They have some adorable ones but I will resist


Oh my gosh, isn't she? I am... considering... but resisting. But awww, her little face! She was previously spoken for pending pickup, but that's now been removed from the site, so I guess they went with a different bun. 

The new house we looked at is really nice - a little small, but still bigger than our current place. It's in a great location, I could WALK to work, which is completely out of the question at our current place.


----------



## pani

Talked to the guy who owns the house we were hoping to rent. Apparently the thing that's putting another application above ours is... dun dun dun, MY BUNNIES. 

:rollseyes

Ughhhh, no other property managers have had problems with them! This was the one time where I thought the owner liked us and was going to let us rent the place, but he's not happy with the bunnies being there at all, even if they're kept outside most of the time (which they, uh, would totally be... yeah...).


----------



## Azerane

Aww, that sucks. Well, he probably realises that "of course our bunnies will be outside" does not actually mean that  Might have had problems with other tenants in the past. If you don't get it, it might just be an opportunity to find a place where you can have them inside. Sorry to hear about your other roommates too, I imagine it can be hard trying to balance that out. Don't suppose there's any chance of you two moving somewhere on your own?


----------



## pani

Nope, boyfriend isn't keen on that at all.  He'd rather save money and live with twelve million people!

In the meantime...


----------



## pani

And these were my favourites... 

"Mama, are you trying to take photos of Felix? TAKE PHOTOS OF ME INSTEAD! MAMA!"


----------



## Chrisdoc

They are two very cute bunnies, love Felix looking over the box haha. Clemmie has such a sweet face and together well.....
Hope you find the house you want and where they would love to have bunnies


----------



## lovelops

They are so cute and I would rather live where I can do whatever with my pets minus the 12 million! That's why I bought a house! 

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

pani said:


> And these were my favourites...
> 
> "Mama, are you trying to take photos of Felix? TAKE PHOTOS OF ME INSTEAD! MAMA!"



That is TOO CUTE! My Lop Lady puts her face into the camera also!!!

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita

It is official, I am in love with your bunnies. They are so cute. I love the photo bombs, lol!


----------



## pani

Awwww, thanks. Clementine's gonna get a big head! I already tell her she's lucky she's so cute, because she's not the brightest... my partner was sprinkling pellets around for them today and she kept running around his legs waiting for them, but wasn't looking down to see them! Silly girl. 

They had parsley for their salad tonight.


----------



## Azerane

Awww.. it's just like in Lady and the Tramp  Adorable.


----------



## lovelops

They are just too darn adorable. I'm sorry about that post coming through 2 times! 

Vanessa


----------



## BunnySilver

Felix and Clementine are just purely adorable together! Especially Clementine's little smudge nose!


----------



## Azerane

lovelops said:


> They are just too darn adorable. I'm sorry about that post coming through 2 times!
> 
> Vanessa



Fixed


----------



## lovelops

Azerane said:


> Fixed


 
Thanks Bec!!!

Vanessa


----------



## pani

I know it's probably silly, but I get so concerned that my buns don't like my company that much. Some days they seem happy, but other days (like today) they tend to dart away from my hand offering them pets and seem to see me more as a giant obstacle to avoid, rather than a friend. I know they're still quite young but it just makes me feel like I've done something that makes them not want me around, unless I'm offering them food. I'm probably just worried because when I had birds as a child, they tended to do the same thing - after a little while, they'd become very withdrawn, not want my attention, shy away from my hands, etc (I probably wasn't handling them enough, since I was young, busy with school and activities, and didn't know any better). I sit with these guys often but they don't come up to me and ask for pets, if I go to even look like I'm picking them up they'll dart off as fast as they can, they tend to run up to me at the side of their enclosure but lose interest if they see that I don't have any food.

I'm just a bit worried, I guess.


----------



## pani

Here's a couple of pictures, while I'm here. 










"Poops? I don't know what you're talking about. I don't see no poops, mama."​


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hehe, such a cute pear...those look like good poops. Just showing everyone mama what nice poops we do


----------



## Aubrisita

Aw, they are SUPER cute. I wouldn't worry too much about them not wanting your attention. It sounds like you spend a lot of quality time with them, they know who their mama is.


----------



## pani

My boyfriend let the bunnies out of their cage when he went to work, and when I got up, guess who I found outside of their enclosure, sneaking around under the coffee table?!




That's the look she gave me after I caught her and popped her back in. She is 200% done with me.


----------



## Aubrisita

Ooooh....that is some look! Lol. I am surprised you didn't burst into flames in the spot! Even a disapproving Clem is a cute one.


----------



## pani

Speaking of Clem, remember how I mentioned Felix's shedding? He was easy. Simple.

Clementine has started shedding. EVERYTHING IN MY HOUSE IS COVERED IN TINY WHITE HAIR! IT NEVER ENDS! She's being so good, putting up with my constant grooming of her. Felix grooms her a lot, so I'm trying to make sure I get as much excess fur off as possible, to make sure neither of them ingest too much.


----------



## pani

"Got snacks mama?"


----------



## pani

Felix humped Clementine a little bit this evening, and then got a bit aggressive. He nipped at her behind a few times, and pulled a tuft of hair. 

I separated them and they're back to themselves now (grooming and snuggling), but I'm scared that they might fight when I'm asleep or at work. They've never fought before! And Felix was instigating it, and he's been neutered for months!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I think it's a bit of working out who's the boss. Mine had a little box the other night and I was worried about leaving them but they were fine. Sometimes one will nip the other's butt to say "get out of there, I'm first"


----------



## pani

Thanks, Chris.  That probably seems what it was like, then. I'm used to him occasionally mounting her, but I'd never seen him pulling tufts of fur out. He did seem rather gentle, I guess; more of a "please move!" than an aggressive thing, I was just so concerned. They seem happy otherwise, no more scuffles, and grooming as per normal.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Mine have had a few fallings out so I am very sensitive to their moods but also understanding of their characters. I think you have to look carefully and knowing your buns if you see any threat. I think they all have little tiffs now and again just like us


----------



## pani

Passed through the night with no apparent problems. No fur tufts around the cage, and caught them grooming each other and snuggling before I went to bed last night.


----------



## lovelops

pani said:


> Felix humped Clementine a little bit this evening, and then got a bit aggressive. He nipped at her behind a few times, and pulled a tuft of hair.
> 
> I separated them and they're back to themselves now (grooming and snuggling), but I'm scared that they might fight when I'm asleep or at work. They've never fought before! And Felix was instigating it, and he's been neutered for months!



Sometimes they get that way over toys or food, etc.. mine do. (Chico and Chica at times...) It sounds like this is a one off...

Vanessa


----------



## pani

Clementine loafing!





Felix relaxing next to his bottle.​
I got the little guys a slinky yesterday. I saw one in a $2 store and remembered that a lot of buns here seem to love theirs. Mine have yet to be too interested in toys I buy them so I didn't expect the slinky to be too exciting but Clementine loves it! Felix was cautious at first but he's starting to enjoy it now too. Here's some instagram videos of Clementine playing, this was when Felix wasn't quite as interested as her.

http://instagram.com/p/mX4m9OC3z6

http://instagram.com/p/mX46BvC30c#

I'm stressing out recently, because Clementine is still shedding heavily. I do my best to get the hair out but I can never get all of it, and they both groom her quite heavily. I'm really worried that they're ingesting too much hair. They're both eating normally, but I find it hard to monitor their pooping habits separately because they're housed together. I tried to sit them both on a different side of their litter box while they ate yesterday, but they both freaked out at the thought of being picked up while I was moving them and jumped out. I wish they'd stop being so silly about being picked up! I used to hold them both a lot when they were younger and never once did anything bad! I know it's instinctual, but it's really frustrating. I love seeing pictures of bunnies that are happy to be picked up and snuggled with their owners.

Anyway... I'm really worried about them getting hairballs, since I know how dangerous it is for bunnies. I don't think the brush I have right now is effective enough for Clemmie. I'm just worried because I'm not seeing a lot of hairs in their poops, meaning that any ingested hair might be getting stuck in their GI tracts. Maybe I'm overreacting, but I'm so scared of anything happening to them! I'm also worried because Clem's hit around 5 months now, so I'll need to get her spayed soon. I'm just scared because it's so much more invasive than Felix's neuter would have been, and the healing is going to be tough on my poor girl.


----------



## Azerane

She's so adorable playing with the slinky!!  I think I might have to get Bandit one to try out, though I figure they're for supervised play only. She looks like she's having a great time 

Forgot to add, if they're still pooping fine, I don't think you've got anything to worry about. If there was a blockage, there wouldn't be poop. If you're brushing her lot, you should be fine. Plus with two groomers instead of one, there's less chance of one of them ingesting too much fur at once because they're sharing the job


----------



## pani

Woke up to tons of poop in their box this morning, so I think I'll be okay.  I wonder how many poops each bun does per day...

I've finally ordered the NIC cubes to make their new digs! Apparently they should ship around the end of April.


----------



## Azerane

I've heard it's in the range of 300-500 per day, so no shortage


----------



## pani

:what

I don't feel like mine do nearly that many!! I don't really want to spend a whole day counting, though, so I guess I'll leave it for now!


----------



## pani

By the way, Clemmie is now bigger than Felix! I think that explains the more frequent mounting he's been doing recently. He's probably noticed it himself and wants to assert himself as top bun, even though he's now the smaller of the two.  I wonder how much bigger she'll get. Her mother was fairly large for a mini lop, but her father was quite small, so she could be anywhere between!


----------



## JBun

I think those two really like that tile  Probably is nice on a warm day.


----------



## Chrisdoc

They are so cute together. Tile is probably cooler for them in the hot weather, they.do look happy.there though. Little buns have lots of attitude, Snowy has them all under hid paw haha.


----------



## pani

They definitely do like the tile.  I've got frozen water bottles on the carpet in case they want to lie on something more comfortable, but they tend to prefer the tile over the bottles most of the time. Sometimes they'll nudge a bottle over to the tiles if they want to. When I build their NIC home, I might get some tiles for the bottom floor.


----------



## pani

Argh - the place I got my hay from no longer has it on their site.  I'm guessing it's due to WA's stupid new import tax ($50+!) on hay products entering the state. ._____.


----------



## pani

Dinner time!


----------



## Azerane

Oh my goodness, Clemantine's face!!  It's like a huge grin with that tiny piece of food sticking out! So cute!


----------



## pani

She was so excited for salad tonight! 

"Mama, THREE different kinds of yums?? I'm so happy!"


----------



## Aubrisita

Awww, look at her smile! I love love the picture of her laying with her back legs out. My lab does that, we say she is frogging out....it looks like she is a little frog. Lol. Felix is adorable, as always.


----------



## Chrisdoc

What an adorable little face she has, that smile is precious. Felix is a cutie too !!!


----------



## pani

Felix is leaving some abnormally small poops around tonight. He's still eating and drinking, so hopefully it'll pass by morning. ray: I'm going to offer him a bit more parsley before bed to help too.


----------



## Aubrisita

Hope Felix is back to normal. Luna and I are keeping our fingers crossed for him.


----------



## pani

I gave them both a handful of extra parsley last night, which they both ate with gusto. 

I only had a moment to check on them before work, but both were nomming on hay, and I could see at least one pile of healthy poops in the litter box. I'll be able to check on Felix closer tonight, but his behaviour seemed normal, so I'm feeling positive about it.

I created an instagram account for the bunnies! There's a lovely instagram community of bunny rabbit (and other small animals, like ferrets and chinchillas) instagram accounts, so you can find them at *@felixnclembunnies* if you want to follow up on them!


----------



## pani

I'm still a little worried about the buns' poops, but their appetites are normal, they're drinking and eating normally, behaviorally they seem the same... I guess I'll monitor it for a while. 

Tonight I was watching videos of people picking their bunnies up. The rabbits were so calm! Whenever I start to try and pick up Felix or Clem, the moment they recognise the feeling of my hand underneath their torso, they freak out and run off!


----------



## whiskylollipop

Haha! I've spent many showers wondering how those video people got their buns to be so good. Merlin struggles and Sashanaja takes off like a bullet.. it's a literal two-man job to pick those guys up for anything.

Did you recently open a new bag of hay? I've noticed different hay affects Merlin's poop size. I used to get feed store meadow hay and Merlin had nice big poops, but since I switched to this local meadow hay from a farm, Merlin's poop has gotten maybe 25% smaller, although he still eats the same amount of hay. He's still healthy as a horse though, so as long as the poop looks decent, not too dry, not too damp, not too few, I wouldn't be too worried about minor fluctuations in size.


----------



## pani

I did, actually.  That's a good point.


----------



## pani

Here's a little bit of Felix from today. 

















Those few white chest hairs of his are pretty prominent! 

I've been working on getting him more comfortable being picked up. I was able to successfully pick him up today, although he did resist a lot beforehand - I had to firmly hold his midsection and keep his feet close to the ground, to avoid him kicking too hard and hurting himself. I got him off the ground successfully, and he sat still, but when I tried to stand up he freaked out and scratched me a lot! I ended up putting him back down and he flicked his feet away from me angrily afterwards, but I feel like we're making progress. I'm now starting to get him more comfortable with my hands near his midsection and behind, so he won't immediately start to run off the minute it seems like I'm going to pick him up.

Clementine's been in a bit of a mood lately, so I'm not going to try getting her more comfortable with being held yet. She's become a bit withdrawn, and doesn't really want to be pet as much, unless she's got her head smooshed next to Fee's and is in the right mood. She seems alright otherwise, and she's around 5-6 months now, so I'm assuming it's just some hormonal behaviour. I'll have to get her spayed soon, but I'm dreading it. I was such a wreck when Felix was neutered and spaying is so much more invasive.  I need to get her vaccinated as well, so I'll do it all at once. I'm concerned about having to confine her space for so long afterwards, too; I'm sure she won't enjoy that at all.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He is such a handsome boy, I just love his little face. They do get used to being handled. Mine tolerate it now for a little and let you know when they've had enough. Bandy is great now, all the treatment, handling to inject and cleaning the abscess have made him really easy to handle now.


----------



## pani

My new favourite.


----------



## Chrisdoc

This,is toooooo cute, what a fab pair.


----------



## pani

Thanks, Chris! 

The bunnies are a bit unhappy with mama right now.  We practiced handling again tonight. I was able to successfully hold both of them for a few minutes each(!) and reward both of them with a treat, but I got a bit scratched up and they both gave me the ol' leg flick after I put them down. Felix made some high-pitched noises, sort of like wheezing I guess, which concerned me, but he's stopped now. He was only doing it while I was holding him so maybe it was a scared noise. They were both a bit off their greens tonight, but ate some up and ate some carrot too, so I'm not overly concerned. I did feed them right after holding them both, so perhaps they're just a bit overwhelmed/upset from that still.

It's tough - I hate intentionally scaring and upsetting them, but I can't clip their nails, couldn't syringe feed if I had to, etc. - and sometimes I just want to cuddle my babies. It's a terrible feeling chasing them and having them so scared of me, but I keep telling myself it's for the best, because it's best if I can easily handle them whenever necessary. It's a step to get them more comfortable but argh! I can't help feeling guilty, and worrying that I'm hurting them, etc.  for example when Felix was making the wheezing noises, and after I first almost picked him up and he jumped away, and then sat still the second time, I was really worried I'd grabbed him too hard and hurt his poor little insides. I just need to remind myself that they're delicate, but not TOO delicate. They can look after themselves.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Rosebun used to make wheezing noises when we gave him butt baths. I figure it's fear too. Poor you! I'm so scared of being bitten that I nearly always ask hubby to pick the bunnies up for me - and then HE gets bitten, and I feel so bad.

I can totally relate to hating to chase them and letting that discourage you from handling them. Don't know if this would help, but - I find it's easier to pick them up without the chasing part when there's something holding their attention. What do Felix and Clem get intense about? For Merlin, it's food. Put some yummy treat food just out of reach and he'll be so occupied trying to get it that you can swoop in and grab him quite easily. For Sasha, it's when she bunloafs for pets, but you have to first pet her into relaxation and very quickly pick her up.

Takes practice to perfect and still doesn't have a 100% success rate, but it's much better than chasing em down!


----------



## pani

That makes me feel a bit better, Laura.  Thank you. 

Thankfully, my two aren't big biters. Their scratches are more of a concern for me. I need to pick them up to cut their nails, but it's hard because their nails are so long that they scratch me! It's a vicious circle!


----------



## pani

Not a good night.  Already frustrated about some things happening at home, and both the bunnies are running from me in terror any time it looks like I might pick them up. I don't know what to do. They're going to hate me if I keep going.


----------



## pani

A ferocious Felix yawn!





This appears to be her 'safe space'...
She tends to run back there and spend time alone after I pick her up.
I guess it's okay, but I hate the idea that I'm making her so uncomfortable.
​


----------



## Chrisdoc

I laughed at that yawn, you were so lucky to capture it. Clem is so adorable, sometimes, they just like a safe corner to retire to, I suppose sometimes we are a bit scary


----------



## pani

Poor little Clem is still a bit upset with me. Not very accepting of pets, and retreats to her safe spot all the time.


----------



## PaGal

Maybe you could try rewarding them each with a small treat after handling them?

Have you tried wearing a hoodie or other long sleeved shirt when picking them up? That might help with being scratched.


----------



## pani

I don't really mind the scratches.  I tend to wear long sleeves when I hold them, but they still manage to get my hands/wrist/_neck_ at times!

Ick - I found a small bug in their pellets earlier this week, discarded that part I was feeding them, but saw no more so kept feeding them from that bag. Now I found TWO more in the lot they were eating today!! I'm freaking out that maybe the bugs laid eggs in those pellets. A bun's digestive system moves quite fast, right? If there were eggs/bugs in that batch of food, should I be doing anything special for them? :blink:


----------



## whiskylollipop

Yuck! It shouldn't hurt the bunnies to ingest bug eggs though, I'd imagine the stomach acids would kill it quite quickly. I'd be more concerned they might get bitten by the bugs while they eat. Just examine the pellets before you give it to them and remove any bugs.


----------



## pani

"HOOMIN! PUT ME DOWN!"​


----------



## pani

Whoops, didn't work!





"No hoomin! No cuddles!"​


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a great photo, he's just gorgeous. Bugs in the food...yukky. hope you got rid of them all. Looks like he is tolerating it. It will get easier.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Awwwwwww, love those angry eyes. Snoogle woogle you gwumpy bun.


----------



## pani

It was lovely to have a cuddle, and while he didn't enjoy being picked up, he didn't seem too upset with me afterwards.   

Clementine is testing my nerves - she won't stop gnawing and eating her hutch! I don't mind the damage to the hutch itself, but it wasn't a particularly high-quality hutch, so I'm concerned about the quality of the wood/treatment. I can't wait until my NIC cubes arrive so I can make them a condo, so she'll stop ingesting the wood from the hutch.


----------



## pani

Ouch - Felix just scratched up my hand something awful.  Little bugger. I think I'm going to have to get their nails trimmed at the breeder's, because it's getting harder to practice handling them as is. I was hoping I'd be able to clip them myself to save them the trip, but they're getting a bit too long to deal with now. 

They both hate being picked up and I normally have to chase them around a bit, and then hold them down firmly (but gently!) on the ground for a few seconds before picking them up. For Felix I normally have to lean over as well, and kind of 'trap' him in my arms with my body over the top of him. Once I get him picked up it's a struggle to keep him still. Clementine leads me on a chase but once I have her up, she's pretty good. Very quiet and still - probably terrified, but I can handle her, which is what I'm aiming for. I'd like if they weren't so scared of me picking them up, though. I totally get that its their behaviour as prey animals but dang, you guys! I love you so much! I pet you and feed you and cuddle you and look after you, why would I hurt you?! Silly buns!





"You're not gonna try scooping me up again, are you?!"










"Yeahhh dad's home! Let's get pets!"


----------



## pani

I've noticed that Felix has an odd habit of grooming Clementine's faces, particularly her eyes, rather excessively. Sometimes the edges of her eyes look a bit pink and irritated afterwards, but it doesn't seem to bother her too much. Is that okay?


----------



## pani

Aw, there's a precious chinchilla mini lop buck on my breeder's website. He's so cuuuuuuuuute! My boyfriend says no more bunnies, though.  Fair enough, I suppose!


----------



## pani

Guess who was lucky enough to cuddle both bunnies tonight, without too much fuss?  Very pleased with the two of them.


----------



## pani

Aw, TWO accidents tonight! Clementine did a little wee in their new play tunnel, which I figured was her marking territory, and then I found another puddle on the tiles! Silly buns.


----------



## Chrisdoc

They are too cute. Mine groom each other's eyes and at times I worry they are too thorough but they always seem OK. That does look like marking from Clemmie, the little madam. I trim all of mines nails. There was a really good video showing you how to do it, I must see if I can finfd it. Glad they let you have a cuddle. It is true that the more you handle them, the more they get used to it.


----------



## Aubrisita

They really are so cute, I love seeing their pictures. Silly Clemmie, marking your territory. How old is she now?


----------



## pani

She's around 5/6 months now, so she's probably hormonal and beginning to make her territory. I found another wee outside of the box, which I assume is hers, since Felix hasn't had any accidents since he was first litter trained. I guess it's time to look into her spay, I'm just so nervous.


----------



## pani

Uh oh...



Clem's started humping.

I knew she was getting hormonal because she's at that age and her behaviour has changed a little, but I can't put off spaying her any longer now. She sometimes chases Felix in circles trying to hump him, resulting in _him_ chasing _her_ and trying to mount her to re-establish dominance. I'm just nervous to have it done since she won't know why it's happening, and I'm sure the recovery will be uncomfortable and a bit painful, and there's no way for me to communicate with her apart from petting her and surrounding her with her favourite treats.


----------



## Aubrisita

Aw.  I think spaying/neutering is one of the hardest things for a bunny parent. Just think about how happy she and Felix are going to be. I adopted Luna the day after her spay. The SPCA gave me pain meds and we were ok. Hugs!


----------



## whiskylollipop

Yes, best to do it asap. It would be awful if the bond between Felix and Clem were affected because she annoyed him a bit too much one day! I would actually put in a cage divider of some sort for now to protect against this.

I'm sure she will pull through fine, the vet should send you home with pain meds to help ease the recovery period.


----------



## pani

Picture dump since I haven't posted too many here recently.


----------



## Chrisdoc

OMG, the one in the litter tray is just so gorgeous, they make such a cute couple. Felix has such bright eyes and well, Clemmies´s little face is just toooo cute. Glad they´re getting on, they are the perfect couple :heartbeat:


----------



## BunnySilver

Oh! They are just too cute together in every picture! So great that they are still doing well even though Clementine is getting hormonal. Hoping that their bond stays forever, they're just so sweet with each other!


----------



## Aubrisita

I never get tired of looking at pictures of them, so adorable!!


----------



## pani

King Felix of the Living Room, First of his Name.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That is so funny, mine love jumping on the sofa as soon as I leave the room haha.


----------



## pani

Well, Clementine is booked in for her spay next Tuesday. ray: I'm nervous, but I know it's for the best. I hope it will help to return her to how she used to be... recently she's become very withdrawn and runs from almost all human contact, while she used to seek it out and lie next to people and demand rubs. She used to groom me and now she bites me if I linger around her mouth. I still love her dearly, but I have to admit I do miss how she used to be.

In other news, the bunnies have tried silverbeet and broccoli for the first time this week. Felix likes silverbeet and broccoli; Clementine will nibble broccoli, but she's not a fan of silverbeet. They've both become a bit pickier with their greens recently. I think I'll cut back their serving sizes and try some new vegies for a bit of variety. Felix loves spinach but I avoid feeding it regularly since it's high in oxalic acid, but maybe I'll add it to their diet once or twice a week.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Ooh, good luck with the spay! ray: Keeping Clemmie in my thoughts.


----------



## pani

Thanks Laura. 

Last time we dropped Felix off the day before and picked him up the following day, so I'm thankful that this time we'll be dropping her off in the morning and picking her up in the afternoon. I asked if I'd get any pain medication to take home with me, but they said they'll give her a 24-hour anti-inflammatory pain med that should help. I'm going to buy a bunch of cilantro (her favourite) and make her a special small area to rest in for a few days, using Felix's old cage. I'll be putting the cage close to Felix and the normal play area to help her feel better, I hope.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hope everything goes OK for sweet little Clemmie. Might be a good idea to insist on bringing home pain meds just in case. THe spays are more invasive than the neuters so she may need something. Thinking about your sweet Clem and lots of nose rubs from the boys.


----------



## JBun

Best of luck with the spay. If you can, really try and insist on at least a few days worth of metacam. The least that I've needed is 3 days worth, some rabbits need it even longer. You might have the best luck convincing them if you bring in some documented research to show them. And remind them that this is essentially the same as giving a women a hysterectomy, and I *know* none of us would go through this without pain meds. Metacam isn't even an opiate pain reliever, it's just a nsaid, but it's usually enough to take the edge off the pain for buns, so that they feel comfortable enough to start eating again. If your vet is concerned about the pain relief making it so your bun is too active, just reassure your vet that you are going to restrict her movements for a week or more.

This link is a vet based explanation on the importance of pain relief for rabbits. Might be a good one to show them.
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?A=500


----------



## Aubrisita

Good luck Clemmie, Luna and I are sending you good vibes.


----------



## pani

Thanks everyone. 

Jenny, I'm going to print out that information and bring it with me when I drop her off. Hopefully it'll help to convince them to send her home with some pain meds. If worst comes to worst and I'm not able to leave with any, I'm going to make sure she's kept extra warm with some microwaveable heat pads (but not too hot) to help with pain relief, but I'm going to push my hardest to get her some metacam or similar to take home with me.


----------



## pani

Oh, I don't think Felix was shedding at all a few months ago.

I think I may have misunderstood.

:laugh:

He's definitely shedding now! 

I thought maybe he was just a light shedder which I was super excited about, but I noticed over the last few days there've been a lot more black bunny hairs, and I plopped him on my lap tonight for some grooming and _ooh boy_, we are in shed city. Black hairs, black hairs everywhere.


----------



## pani

"Hi everyone, Felix here!"






"Mama says I'm shedding now, so every day she picks me up and puts me on her lap to get rubbed with a brush. It tickles! I don't like it!
I wish I was playing on the floor instead of being groomed!"






"Today after grooming, mama even CUDDLED ME.
She knows I don't like cuddles! _Mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!_"​


----------



## pani

Argh sorry about the picture size.  I was going to resize them but I got distracted eating pasta and can't edit now... sorry!!


----------



## whiskylollipop

"Hi Felix! Merlin here! My mummy always brushies my furs when I am having my morning pellets. She knows I am starvo from only having hays ALL NIGHT so all I cares about is yumyum pellets, I not cares too much about brushies. Also she knows I am too strong for her, if she ever tried to keep me on her lap for only brushies with no yumyums, I be mad! Ehehehehehe."


----------



## pani

Bunnies are testing my patience tonight.

They keep circling each other since Clem goes to hump Felix, and he responds by mounting her to re-establish dominance. It's doesn't appear to be damaging their relationship but it is resulting in Felix pulling out tufts of loose fur from Clem, and chewing/eating it. I'm already concerned about him chewing hair since I've found a few of his droppings recently to have lots of hair in them (even though it's not stringing them together, still a bit worried) and he's shedding himself. Now I just tried to pick up Clementine to give her a quick brush, and she leapt off my lap and onto the floor, hid under the coffee table, and I had to herd her back into her enclosure.  I know not to take it personally but it never feels good to have your pet run from you.


----------



## pani

Nerves are hitting me hard - we're dropping Clementine off for her surgery in the morning. ray:

My workplace has been awesome about it, one of my workmates swapped my shift so that I won't have to work late, and my manager is letting me leave a few hours early so I can be ready to pick her up as soon as she's available. I'm going to print out that information about pain relief and bring it with me, in hopes of them sending me home with some pain relief for her. I've got to get some cilantro and strawberries, her favourites, and get some alfalfa hay and hopefully Oxbow pellets if they have any at the vet, because she likes those too. I'm going to get Felix's old, quite small cage and line it with a fuzzy blanket for her, put in a low-edge litter pan, and maybe get her a heat pack to snuggle against. I don't really know what to expect, since Felix recovered so well from his desexing, but I've never dealt with a spay and I know it's going to be a lot tougher to recover from.


----------



## Azerane

Best wishes for your guys. I'm sure it will run smoothly and Clementine will be back at home and bouncing around in no time


----------



## ChocoClover

I feel bad for Clem.

Mommy says that I'm going to be desexed someday after I have reached he end of my breeding age. I think that's next year, maybe the year after. I'm not sure what desexing is but mommy says it will make me happier, but it involves surgery. I don't really understand why surgery would make me happy. She also says that I'm gonna be friends with Theo and Shirley! Honestly, I don't see how that could happen. All Theo wants is to mate and Shirley is MEAN to me. I'm mean to her, though, too.

Good luck with your surgery, Clem!


----------



## pani

Thank you both. 

Clem was scared but behaved well on the ride to the vet. The nurse said she was very cute - cuter than the other rabbit there today.  They're also going to vaccinate her since she hasn't had hers yet. I'm off to work today (a welcome distraction) and I'll be able to take her home tonight.


----------



## pani

She's out of surgery! Everything went well. 

I'll be picking her up in a couple of hours. :hearts:


----------



## Azerane

Hooray!!  That's great to hear, glad it all went well. Bet you can't wait to get her home


----------



## Aubrisita

So glad to hear that! Yay!!! Gentle hugs.


----------



## whiskylollipop

inkbouce: That's wonderful! Hope she's recuperating well!


----------



## pani

Thanks everyone. 

Clemmie is set up in a small cage for the next few days, lined with a nice fleece blanket. Small, low litter tray and a dish of water are in there, along with a small bowlful of yummy Oxbow pellets, some regular hay and botanical hay from Oxbow. The vet has started getting more Oxbow products in, which is great. Looking forward to buying more for the buns to try.


----------



## pani

Clementine isn't eating too much. I've seen her nibbling on a few pieces of hay; tried enticing her with cilantro (her fave), treats, and botanical hay, but she's not going for it. She is pooping somewhat regularly, which is good.

Should I mix up some critical care? I don't want to stress her by force feeding, but I also want to make sure she's eating enough. 

On a more positive note, our second xpen arrived today. Now I have the bunnies set up in a bigger area, with one pen keeping them away from the TV/consoles/cables, and the other giving them a border in the living room. More room and it works well with Clemmie's temporary home, since Felix and her can see each other, and he can periscope and get to the front of the cage and kiss her.


----------



## ChocoClover

I don't really know about the critical care, I've never had a rabbit fixed before.

That's exciting about the xpen, though! I love it when buns periscope. Cute lil buns!

So, are you going to start the bonding from the beginning or see how it will work from where they are now?


----------



## pani

So far, the bond actually seems normal - Felix hopped into the cage and groomed her a bit not too long after she came home, but I got him out after too long because I didn't want him exciting her too much.  I'll keep an eye on it, but so far they both seem okay with it. I guess it might change in the next fortnight or so after her hormones really run through her system, but they got along great beforehand, so I hope it'll be similar now.


----------



## pani

Couldn't get her to eat any Critical Care. At one point she got out if my arms and ran on the carpet which scared the heck out of me, being concerned about the surgery site. It looks okay, one stitch looks a bit loose, and one part isn't pulled super tight. I'm worried that her running around pulled at the stitches. 

She's still eating hay, albeit slowly and not with her normal gusto, but I'm hesitant to syringe feed (unless it's absolutely necessary) for fear of her wriggling/jumping/etc. and pulling on the stitches.

I'm just so nervous.  I can't wait until she's all healed.


----------



## Chrisdoc

So glad everything went well. Hope she is feeling OK, sure Felix will giving her bunny kisses, hope he is anyway


----------



## pani

She's not eaten much hay overnight, but she will nibble on it if I push it in her face, so I hope she's eating on her own when I'm not looking. *fingers crossed*

Her surgery site looks fantastic this morning. It's healed up heaps overnight. I'm still a bit worried about the pain meds wearing off, and about her not eating as much as I would like, but she won't take Critical Care so I can't do much else apart from surround her with hay and love. ray:


----------



## Azerane

I find that if bunnies aren't feeling well, if you constantly push food in their face, they will eventually eat. Otherwise sometimes they just sit there but if you hold it right up to them, then they start to eat. Just keep at it, she sounds like she's doing ok if she is nibbling. Bandit was eating well the same day, but since the surgery isn't invasive I'm not sure it's a good comparison.


----------



## pani

If I push it in her face she either eats it, moves her head away, or angrily nudges my hand away. 

My boyfriend was at home with her today and he texted me shortly after I left for work, telling me that she ate a treat right out of his hand, so it seems like she's doing okay. 

Felix recovered almost entirely by the time he got home, haha, so I'm not used to dealing with normal surgery recovery. He was bouncing off the walls of his cage the next morning and eating tons of hay.


----------



## pani

Resting up.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Aw, she looks shattered. Heal up soon Clem!


----------



## ChocoClover

Oh sweetie. Poor lil clemmie.


----------



## pani

She's doing well - I caught her napping there. She comes out for a play with Felix when I clear up her cage each night, for a few minutes, and tonight I saw a small binky so I guess she's feeling alright! She's been flopping in her cage, too, and Felix often hops in to groom her and keep her company (and eat her food).

My NIC cubes are at the post office to be picked up!!


----------



## ChocoClover

Yay binky!


----------



## Azerane

pani said:


> She's doing well - I caught her napping there. She comes out for a play with Felix when I clear up her cage each night, for a few minutes, and tonight I saw a small binky so I guess she's feeling alright! She's been flopping in her cage, too, and Felix often hops in to groom her and keep her company (and eat her food).
> 
> My NIC cubes are at the post office to be picked up!!



So glad she's doing well, she'll be zooming about in no time.

That's so exciting about the NIC cubes too!! I want a house where I can build an NIC cage!!! So jealous, lol.


----------



## pani

Bec, I'm already SO satisfied with my purchase.  I'm so glad you found that store importing them to Australia! It was about $100 for two packs including shipping, which is tons more than the US, but around the same as what I'd pay for a _decent_ cage here so I'm not so unhappy with it. I ran out of zip ties tonight, but I've got the frame mostly together!! I'll get some more tomorrow, and then I just need to put in one more grid on the front, the roof, and the shelf, and then I'm done! It's going to be so much nicer for them.


----------



## Azerane

That's excellent, so glad you're liking how it's working out.  You must post photos when you're done


----------



## ChocoClover

:yeahthat


----------



## pani

Definitely! I'm hoping to finish it tonight, after work.  Very excited, I hope Felix and Clemmie like it!


----------



## pani

They seem to like it a lot.  They've both been hanging out in the bottom and top levels, easily jumping up and down so I'm glad it works out for them. Really happy with it! Trying to upload more photos from my phone but here's one from instagram for now.


----------



## whiskylollipop

It looks great!! What a sweet cosy pad. I see you also give Felix and Clem those cardboard drink holders to play with, our buns always have a couple of those to toss around because bubs and I have terrible eating habits, heh. I like to sprinkle pellets in them to make a simple treat toy.

Clem is looking good, I'm so happy to see she's still best buddies with Felix.


----------



## pani

She really is! I'm not counting it as a seamless bond until I can be sure her hormones have run their course, so another week or two, but so far so good. Even better than before, actually - she grooms him a lot more often than she used to.  

Few more pictures of the cage, sorry about the awful night picture quality.


----------



## Chrisdoc

One of my favourite bunny couples. They are just gorgeous. The pen is looking really good, I´m sure they´re loving it and looks like they have lots of space. There is nothing better than two bunnies hanging out together, yours look really happy in these pics. Hope Clemmie is recovering well, she looks gorgeous as usual.


----------



## Azerane

The cage looks great and I'm so glad that it's working out well for them


----------



## BunnySilver

The cage looks great! I'm sure they are liking the new space a whole lot. I love NIC grids. Felix and Clem are looking adorable as normal too. Glad Clem recovered well!


----------



## pani

Here's a picture of it during the day, much nicer looking - it's from instagram so sorry about the funny cropping:






The little ones still seem to enjoy it. No one's rattling the cage anymore which is GREAT! They like spending time in there so they don't feel the need to get our attention to let them out.  They both tried lettuce for the first time tonight. I bought some plain green leaf lettuce from the shops a few days ago, on the off chance they'd like it, and they seem to which is great!


----------



## pani

Clementine has pretty much entirely recovered from her spay now, and no she's shown no more hormonal behaviour in the last couple of weeks, so I'm feeling pretty safe in saying that I've now got two fixed and hormone-free buns. I'm SO GLAD that their bond wasn't affected at all by her spay. If anything, she's more affectionate towards Felix now than she was before. She's definitely gotten a little more confident and cockier as she's gotten older, which is really showing now, but Felix doesn't seem to mind having a more rambunctious playmate. I think he definitely still considers himself top bun, though. 

On the human interaction side Clementine still seems quite unfriendly towards me.  She'll run over and sniff my hand once, and then run off. If I'm able to pet her, I'll get one stroke in before she zips off. If I pet her while she's eating, she'll actually stop eating to run away from my hand. I gave her one stroke earlier, and she immediately ran off and then _thumped_ at me! The only time she'll jump up and crawl on me is if she can smell her favourite Oxbow treats. I'm not really sure what to do.


----------



## lovelops

pani said:


> Clementine has pretty much entirely recovered from her spay now, and no she's shown no more hormonal behaviour in the last couple of weeks, so I'm feeling pretty safe in saying that I've now got two fixed and hormone-free buns. I'm SO GLAD that their bond wasn't affected at all by her spay. If anything, she's more affectionate towards Felix now than she was before. She's definitely gotten a little more confident and cockier as she's gotten older, which is really showing now, but Felix doesn't seem to mind having a more rambunctious playmate. I think he definitely still considers himself top bun, though.
> 
> On the human interaction side Clementine still seems quite unfriendly towards me.  She'll run over and sniff my hand once, and then run off. If I'm able to pet her, I'll get one stroke in before she zips off. If I pet her while she's eating, she'll actually stop eating to run away from my hand. I gave her one stroke earlier, and she immediately ran off and then _thumped_ at me! The only time she'll jump up and crawl on me is if she can smell her favourite Oxbow treats. I'm not really sure what to do.



I had the same problem with Lady after getting her fixed. She was so much more loving before, sitting in my lap and I have the pictures to prove it! 
Now, it's just getting back to almost being at that level and I got her fixed in November around the 27th in 2013. Now we are going into June? I thought part of her treating me different was the lack of pain meds and them giving her an additional shot before leaving the clinic for pain. I have no idea what it is but I've just been patient with her over time and working again to get her trust. I think with some rabbits it's a small personality change from maybe the lack of hormones? I don't know but have talked to other rabbit rescues here on the East Coast of the US that said the same thing, either they act the same or change a bit.. We both will keep our fingers crossed that Clemmie and Lady will get back to being total sweetie pies again! I'm sure they will. After all we haven't changed!! 

Vanessa


----------



## pani

I asked about pain meds - Clemmie got a 24 hour shot before she left, and she honestly didn't seem to be in pain after that. I mentioned how worried I was about her not getting pain meds to take home, and my vet (who is amazing) said to bring her back if she seemed uncomfortable. She actually was doing really well the next day, so it didn't seem necessary. 

I hope she'll come around again! I love her to bits either way, but I do miss my little grooming sessions from my lovely li'l lop.


----------



## Azerane

I'm sure that Clemmie will come around again. She's probably just a bit freaked and overwhelmed by it all. I was very lucky in that Bandit got super affectionate within a week of his neuter, may have had something to do with being shut up in a cage to stop him bouncing around too much


----------



## pani

Felix is still as happy as he was after his neutering. His personality barely changed at all.  He still binkies around, loves running bunny 500s, is obsessed with grooming Clem's li'l face. :hearts: He often runs up to say hello and prefers head rubs over anything else - he loves for me to grab his head softly and rub his nose and forehead heaps! He'll tooth purr when I do that and it's the cutest thing. He's not the most affectionate bunny, he doesn't groom me and he doesn't like to snuggle up or anything, but I love him for what he is.  

Clemmie always run up to say hello, then she'll either sniff my hand or bump it, and then run off to do her own thing. She's much more confident and independent than she was when she was a few months old. She used to be really cautious jumping up and down off the couch, now she'll jump up and down gracefully and even on top of the NIC cage, which used to be Felix's private spot that she wouldn't jump onto! She likes to be on her own.

I've run out of normal hay this morning, and the breeder where I get my hay from is out of town until Thursday, argh! I've got a bit of botanical hay and a few hay cubes to get by until then, but I'll have to order some online by express to get it out to me ASAP. It'll be a brand that I've never used, so I hope it's a nice quality hay. The bags I've bought from a local pet store recently have had too many moldy strands for me to be comfortable feeding it to the buns. I'd love to feed them nothing but Oxbow, but it's so much pricier than normal hay. I like to get them the special bags of Oxbow when I get it, like the botanical hay that they have now.


----------



## pani

Nothing's ever simple! ullhair:

Felix is leaving dark softer poops all over the place. A lot of them are sort of tapered off near the end, a more teardrop shape than usual. I'm hoping it's just a product of them being on hay 'dregs' for a few days (a lot of the shorter parts, and some chaff) and now that I've got them proper hay again, he should go back to normal in a few days. He's eating and drinking normally and pooping regularly, they're just not as healthy looking as I'd like.


----------



## pani

!!!

I got a kiss from Clementine for the first time in months!


----------



## Azerane

I'm sure the poop thing is probably just a side effect of not having long-strand hay. Hopefully it clears up without problem and there isn't something wrong. Cleaning out Bandit's litter tray today I found one of those double poops, my thought process was literally "Cool, bonus poop. Like when you get a double chocolate-coated something or double-yolker egg... except it's poop... my life is sad." lol.

That's so great that Clemmie gave you kisses! She does still love you, she just holds a really good grudge


----------



## lovelops

pani said:


> !!!
> 
> I got a kiss from Clementine for the first time in months!



Yeah!!!! That is great news!!!

I got my first kiss from Brooke yesterday, ever! 
(she is getting better slowly ...)


Hopefully it will be the start of many more!

Vanessa


----------



## pani

No kisses since then, but I soldier on. 

My sister is visiting me from across the country this week.  She was super duper excited to meet the little guys, and even though I warned her that they're not super affectionate, she was disappointed that they wouldn't come up to her for cuddles. They won't cuddle me, what makes her think they'll cuddle her instead?!  They both seem quite skittish this week actually, not sure what that's about.


----------



## Azerane

I think the time between when I got my first and second kisses from Bandit, was quite long, but once we'd move on to the second one, we moved straight onto the 3rd, 4th, 5th etc. So hopefully she'll give you lots of love soon 

Bandit always used to be skittish with new people about, some people still scare him a little, but to my amazement about a month or two ago when a friend dropped round, Bandit was up against the fence and my friend asked if he could pat him, I told him he could try  He walked right up, leaned over and started petting him and Bandit just melted, haha. Couldn't believe what I was seeing since he'd never met this particular friend before. I think it's partly a personal energy thing, bunns are always going to feel safer around particular people due to the vibes they give off. It's likely that your sister being there has simply upset the bunns' feng shui.


----------



## lovelops

pani said:


> No kisses since then, but I soldier on.
> 
> My sister is visiting me from across the country this week.  She was super duper excited to meet the little guys, and even though I warned her that they're not super affectionate, she was disappointed that they wouldn't come up to her for cuddles. They won't cuddle me, what makes her think they'll cuddle her instead?!  They both seem quite skittish this week actually, not sure what that's about.



That's fine. She will warm up. Lady just cleaned my hair last night which is amazing. She hasn't done that ever, so it just takes time. Been spending time with Brooke to make certain she doesn't have a relapse so it's been time consuming.. but don't want any more vet bills!

I agree, if my rabbits won't let me pick them up what makes any one else think they can! Ditto for cuddling, but that is ok. They are probably skittish about the new visitor your sister in the house. Mine are like that also!

Vanessa


----------



## pani

One step forward, two steps back. I don't understand Clemmie's aversion to affection - I try to pet her, she runs away and even flicks her feet at me as she's doing so, as if petting her is somehow horribly offensive. Ack!


----------



## pani

My sister bought the bunnies a cute set of stackable cups.


----------



## lovelops

pani said:


> One step forward, two steps back. I don't understand Clemmie's aversion to affection - I try to pet her, she runs away and even flicks her feet at me as she's doing so, as if petting her is somehow horribly offensive. Ack!



That's ok. Brooke did the same thing yesterday. I was at the animal shelter getting one of my dogs fixed and went to the small animal room to play with some of the rabbits that were in the shelter while waiting. 

There was a Holland /Mini Lop there that was SOOO Cute. I got her out of the cage and was playing with her and soon all the bunnies (8 in all and one just gave birth to kits!) were sticking their noses out of the cages to get bunny nose rubs also.

The Lop got upset I was giving another bunny a nose rub and after pushing me with her nose, flicked her feet at me also! My husband is interested in us possibly picking up the little lop and seeing if she can be friends with Brooke and stay in Brooke's Xpen. Last night Lady smelled the pants I was wearing when the lop was sitting in my lap, something Lady won't do any more after getting fixed and she almost climbed into my lap and laid down for a while! 

I was so sad for the Lop because of how dirty she was. Her stomach to her tail was stained with urine  It looked like the previous owners didn't change anything in her cage or litter box if she was using one.

Don't worry about the foot flicking I think it's just the lops personality! 

Vanessa


----------



## Azerane

Adorable!!  Bandit has stacking cups too, he likes to throw them around and because they're bath ones (with holes in the bottom), he gets angry at them when he can smell the food between them but can't get to it, lol. It probably confuses him and I do feel bad sometimes, but he just has to smarten up 

Where did you get that ball from?


----------



## pani

It's from the kid's section of K-Mart!


----------



## Azerane

Thanks  Will check it out next time I'm there.


----------



## lovelops

Azerane said:


> Thanks  Will check it out next time I'm there.



Me too. I hope that they have them in the US. Sometimes country to country we have different things.

Vanessa


----------



## pani

Good luck! I wish mine were a bit more interested in that ball, it's a really cute toy for them to play with, but they haven't really grown attached to it.


----------



## Azerane

Bandit is just the same, not particularly attached to any of his toys sometimes it seems more like he just moves them when they're in his way, lol. He does seem to use the sea grass mats regularly for chewing up though which is good


----------



## pani

There's a beautiful magpie blue point doe on my breeder's website... boyfriend said no. I would have named her Magdalyn, Maggie for short.


----------



## pani

Not much happening for Felix and Clementine right now. They still don't like being held, but we're slooooowly making progress. Clementine is especially important since I need to groom her pretty much daily - she's shedding like hell again. I'm looking into getting a Furminator because I want to get as much loose hair off her as possible. Felix grooms her incessantly, so they're both at risk of ingesting too much hair when she's having a mad shed. 

I tried to clip Clemmie's nails tonight, thinking they were a bit long, and accidentally clipped into the quick on one nail.  I thought I'd only clipped the light part but I must have been wrong. Luckily the bleeding was very minor - I just dabbed at it, and she seems fine now. Phew.

I've been busy, with my sister visiting, training someone new at work, and last night we had a work function and a convention that I went to in the day. I'm now sick with a cold, which I felt coming on for the past few days, but I'm glad it held off until I was done with my busy few weeks.


----------



## pani

Cuties.


----------



## Aubrisita

Awwww, they are SUCH cuties.


----------



## Azerane

Glad your making progress with the bunns.  I clipped one of Bandit's nails into the quick once, I felt so awful and I was sure I was being so careful 

I have a cold too, felt it coming on last night. Left early from work to try and nurse it a bit, thankfully I have tomorrow off as well. But I'm working all weekend and have a couple of events on so I just really want to get on top of it as early as possible. Hate feeling sick though.


----------



## pani

I'm due back tomorrow but I think I should be mostly better by then. Woke up this morning feeling a lot better, thankfully.  I hope you get well soon!!

Progress is downhill again, I think. Both buns seem to run from me like I'm fear incarnated. I don't get it - I bring them food and pet them and love all over them. The only thing I do that they don't like is pick them up to groom them, but that's necessary at times, or the fur situation will get out of hand.  I don't really know what else to do. I get that it's their nature. 

On the weekend I was hanging out with my friend and her girlfriend, and her girlfriend's adorable dog was there too. She's part chihuahua, part dachshund, and she's just the most darling little thing. She curled up with all of us and fell asleep on the couch. It made me wish the bunnies were more affectionate. I got them because I have so much love to give, and they won't let me shower them with it!


----------



## whiskylollipop

Aw I HATE colds. Feel better you two.

I'm in the same boat Charlotte, so much love to give and always feeling so rejected when the fluffies don't let me go all hug monster on them! I've come to terms with the bunnies' way though. Simply appreciate being allowed to enjoy their cuteness as I watch them go about their important bunny business through the day. Sasha won't accept pets except on her own terms, and Merlin just doesn't like being touched much but will tolerate it, he guesses, if there's food at stake. As long as they feel comfortable enough to be their bunny selves near me, that's how I know they love me. 

Would you ever adopt a dog? Or a cat? I know cats have a rep for being aloof and independent, but I feel they're just kinda like shy teenage girls who want to fit in but don't know how. Cats are unlimited reservoirs of love, just waiting for you to make the first move. Like check out Odin, our abandoned-and-left-to-die-when-owners-moved shelter cat whom we thought would have socialisation/trust problems (or at least some f*kin good reason his owners would abandon an otherwise healthy cat):






Just a week he's been here, and he's already voluntarily seeking me out to lie with. :hugsquish: He's still mostly shy and nervous, but it's so gratifying to know that all the love I've been showering on him is getting through.


----------



## pani

I'd love a pug, and I'm holding out for one one day. My house is way too small for a dog right now, though.  Cats are lovely too, but my partner was opposed to me getting one. I landed on bunnies after pitching pug first, cat second, and finally "how about something SMALL". 

There are some adorable mini lops needing homes on petrescue.com.au. Boyfriend says it would be a "bad idea".

But loooooooook
http://www.petrescue.com.au/listings/302025
http://www.petrescue.com.au/listings/302024
http://www.petrescue.com.au/listings/302023
http://www.petrescue.com.au/listings/302022

Odin is so lovely - I'm glad he found you guys to care for him.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Ohhhh that last bunny, how can anyone resist those eyes!

Pugs are adorable, they're my second top choice for a dog after a spitz.


----------



## pani

The little gingery ones have especially captured my heart, although Bendigo's big eyes are lovely.

And look how CUDDLY they are! All snuggling up in hoomins' arms. I can snuggle Clemmie, but only after chasing her for 20 minutes to scoop her up first, and then I think she'll just lay however I put her out of fear.

Pugs are so ugly-beautiful and smooshy-faced, attention-loving little bundles of joy.  I want a fawn pug someday.


----------



## Azerane

Thanks for the well-wishes both of you 



whiskylollipop said:


> Cats are unlimited reservoirs of love, just waiting for you to make the first move.



Agreed, as much as I love bunnies, I am hanging out for the day that I can finally have a cat again. I just miss that irritating lump that doesn't move off your lap for 4 hours to let you do things, lol.



pani said:


> I'd love a pug, and I'm holding out for one one day. My house is way too small for a dog right now, though.  Cats are lovely too, but my partner was opposed to me getting one. I landed on bunnies after pitching pug first, cat second, and finally "how about something SMALL".



Haha, you sure fooled him  Sure, bunnies are often small, but they also take up a tonne of space. A dog or cat would have probably been easier, lol.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Totally right, Bec - now that I have a cat I truly appreciate the lengths we go to for our bunnies! All I need to do for Odin is scoop out his litterbox twice a day and take food out of the can for him at mealtimes, lol. Easiest pet ever. Oh, and flick his teaser toy around when he wants to play, which is very entertaining so it doesn't really count as work.

I'm waiting desperately for the day he turns into the lap cat of my dreams!  I'd never move a muscle again.


----------



## pani

Haha, a cat would have been easier Bec! Wonder if he'd change his mind if we went back in time. 

I looooove Felix and Clem, though, don't get me wrong. I'm watching them snuggle together now. They love each other so much.


----------



## pani

Managed to grab Clemmie tonight and pop her on my lap for some much-needed grooming. Snuck a couple of cuddles in there as well, much to her chagrin. My gwumpy li'l pwincess.


----------



## pani

Bunnies still not enjoying my company. Every time I pick them up I feel like they dislike me a little more, and it's hard to regain their trust. I'd avoid picking them up completely, I wouldn't mind, except I need to be able to pick them up sometimes to groom them.  I just hate the idea that they don't trust me, or they're scared of me. Aw, li'l bunnies. WHY WON'T YOU LOVE ME?


----------



## whiskylollipop

*hugs* It's not that they dislike you more, it's just that they will never like being picked up! Other than for nail trimming, I just groom my buns while they are on the floor eating. They do scootch away from the brush every so often but the job gets done.


----------



## bunnyman666

Rabbits are very, very picky. Trigger (G'd bless his little soul) loved his mum better than he loved me, even though I was the one who fed him. Of course I was also the one who gave him medicine when he was ill.

Trix just thinks I am awesome. I can't explain it. She lets me pick her up, play with her belly, rub under her chin, hug her, snuggle her. I admit I have never had such a relationship with a rabbit. Trix just is very, very keen on me. Though I do admit it took awhile for her to let me pick her up, hoist her high into the air, then blow raspberries on her belly.

Your bunny loves you in her own way. After being in Italy for three weeks, even Trigger gave me a singular lick on the nose when I came back home. He couldn't wait to sleep on his mum's head when he saw her...


----------



## Aubrisita

Don't feel bad. Luna looks at me like I am bothering her, lol. I am happy with getting a pat in every now and then. I know she likes me though, as soon as I come into the room and she hears my voice she starts doing binkys and the bunny 500. I am content with that, she will just never be a cuddle bun methinks. So don't despair! They love us in their own little ways.


----------



## JBun

We bond our bunnies because we want them to have a friend so they aren't lonely. But the problem that can be encountered with that is that when it is a pretty new bun, that it doesn't give us the time needed to bond ourselves with that individual rabbit, because they are busy with their bunny buddy now. I just think that you and Clem haven't spent enough individual time for her to feel completely comfortable with you and form that needed bond, and that maybe her behavior has rubbed off on Felix. It may help if you spend some one on one time with each of them in a separate room from their buddy, preferably a small room like a bathroom, so that the bun isn't spending a lot of time wandering off and exploring, but is actually right around you the whole time, getting to know you better and feel more comfortable. You can provide activities and fun things for the bun to do, and feed treats and veggies. You just want to make it all positive, so that they associate the experience with good things.

If you are concerned about separating them affecting their bond, or if they show signs it is, then you can try doing it with both buns together. You just want to make sure to do it in a small area so they are right around you and a lot of the focus is being around you.


----------



## pani

bunnyman666 said:


> Trix just thinks I am awesome. I can't explain it. She lets me pick her up, play with her belly, rub under her chin, hug her, snuggle her. I admit I have never had such a relationship with a rabbit. Trix just is very, very keen on me. Though I do admit it took awhile for her to let me pick her up, hoist her high into the air, then blow raspberries on her belly.


One day I would love for a bunny to treat me like Trix treats you. 



JBun said:


> We bond our bunnies because we want them to have a friend so they aren't lonely. But the problem that can be encountered with that is that when it is a pretty new bun, that it doesn't give us the time needed to bond ourselves with that individual rabbit, because they are busy with their bunny buddy now. I just think that you and Clem haven't spent enough individual time for her to feel completely comfortable with you and form that needed bond, and that maybe her behavior has rubbed off on Felix. It may help if you spend some one on one time with each of them in a separate room from their buddy, preferably a small room like a bathroom, so that the bun isn't spending a lot of time wandering off and exploring, but is actually right around you the whole time, getting to know you better and feel more comfortable. You can provide activities and fun things for the bun to do, and feed treats and veggies. You just want to make it all positive, so that they associate the experience with good things.
> 
> If you are concerned about separating them affecting their bond, or if they show signs it is, then you can try doing it with both buns together. You just want to make sure to do it in a small area so they are right around you and a lot of the focus is being around you.


I'm going to try this. I hope it helps. I got an iPad last night so I'll be able to just sit and play with it and let the bunnies approach me in their own time.


----------



## pani

I scooped Clemmie up tonight and we had a little bonding session on the bed.  I sat and played Hearthstone while she explored our bed. Lots of poops were had. One large pee was had, which prompted the end of the session.  It went okay, I think. She didn't seem too scared but I scooped her onto my lap a couple of times and she sat and smooshed herself down, and I can never tell if it's because she's content (unlikely!) or scared.


----------



## pani

Well, Felix rubbed his little chin on my new iPad so I guess it's his now.


----------



## Azerane

Haha, that's too cute of him. Maybe he wants to play games on it too... reminds me of the bearded dragon that plays the bug squish game: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTpldq3myV0[/ame]


----------



## lovelops

I guess you have to buy a new Ipad for your self now! 


Vanessa


----------



## pani

Earlier today Felix was turned around cleaning his shoulder, and sticking his front paw out while doing so... resting it right on Clemmie's butt.  They're just too cute. I tried to get a photo but I startled him and he moved.


----------



## pani

A very grumpy Felix face!





Clemmie flopped onto Felix's back and fell asleep. It was adorable! This was right after she flopped, when she was really asleep her head was riiiight back but when I tried to snap another photo I startled Felix and he moved. 




And then they both flopped out again.


----------



## Azerane

They are both just the cutest little things  They're so adorable piled on top of one another.


----------



## BunnySilver

Oh my gosh. The bunny love that they share is just the cutest thing ever. If I ever bonded Silv, I would hope for a relationship like this.


----------



## pani

I'm really lucky with how happy they are together. I'm really glad I got Clementine.


----------



## pani

Noticed some smaller poops from Felix recently.  Clementine is shedding quite heavily so I'm a little worried he's been ingesting too much of her hair. I'm grooming her regularly, but she sheds an awful lot and she hates being groomed. I'll keep an eye on him but I hope it passes. He's still eating happily and pooping regularly, they're just undersized. He seems happy as usual.

I'll keep an eye on him but I hope he's okay.

ray:


----------



## pani

Felix's poops are still a bit small, but continue to be regular and he's still happily eating and playing so I'm cautiously keeping an eye on him. We'll head to the vet if it continues for a few more days. 

I was thinking of getting a Furminator for grooming Clementine, but I just saw an injury of a poor bun whose skin was ripped through with one of them, so now I'm a bit worried.  I just hate the amount of hair that remains on her and that her and Felix can ingest. Any suggestions? Right now I'm using a cheap bristle brush and a hair comb, and my fingers to pluck out loose hair.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer

I sympathize with you on the massive shedding problem. Nessa shed SO much a few months ago. And like your Clementine, she hates being groomed. I would coax her into holding still by feeding her banana. I used a dog shedding brush (it seemed to help more than just a regular brush), a "Shedding Slicker Brush" I got from my local pet store. I also used a hair comb to section off her fur while I brushed it. I had to have a brushing session multiple times a day. I highly advise getting a slicker brush. It works wonderfully!
I became so desperate that I took a lint roller to Nessa in an attempt to get rid of the amount of fur.


----------



## pani

Poor Clemmie gets grabbed and popped on my lap while she gets groomed. It's the only way I can keep her still enough to get a decent amount of hair out. I just bought a 'Schticky' set, like a sticky mop thing, to pick up all the bunny hair - boyfriend requested I do so after waking up with Clementine fur in his mouth. 

One of my best friend's sister gave her her guinea pig, Pumpkin (formerly Betsy), and now I'm thinking of getting one, too... I've brought it up with my boyfriend before and he's said no, but I would love another little cuddlebuddy. If I got a big one it'd be relatively similar sized to Felix and not too far off Clementine, so they'd be able to play together sometimes, but I'd mostly keep it solo I think. I already have pretty much all the supplies, I even have a hutch for one, so it's just a matter of convincing boyfs. 

It does mean we're at 3 pets, and given that we're looking at moving to Melbourne in a couple of years it would make it more difficult... but as a friend of mine pointed out today if I'm already moving two pets, a third really isn't that much more, and if worst came to worst and I could only move the buns, Pumpkin's mama would gladly adopt it (although I'd miss it terribly!).

I don't know. Thoughts?


----------



## pani

Wahoo! I was watching Felix intently on the couch while he ate some hay, and he did a perfectly normal sized poop!  

Bunny people are weird.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Yay Felix!

Generally speaking guinea pigs should really be in pairs or groups, they are even more social animals than bunnies and can actually get depressed if rehomed without a piggie buddy. But I'm sure there are exceptions, if you ask around piggie rescues you may be able to find a solitary one who's happy being on his or her own.


----------



## surf_storm

I have seen them bonded well with bunnies too


----------



## Azerane

^Me too, but I've also heard really bad stories about how bunns and pigs shouldn't be housed together. I guess it really depends on the temperament of the pig. Personally, I wouldn't get one, but then I've never had any interest in guinea pigs at all 

I'm glad Felix is doing well, it always amuses me how excited bunny owners (myself included) get over poop, lol.


----------



## pani

I'm going to keep an eye on petrescue.com.au.  There's a girl up there now with one eye, poor little darling was born in a pet store and got a massive eye infection. If she's not snatched up soon I might have to enquire.

Apparently bunnies can carry a type of bacteria that's harmful to piggies, so I'd be a bit worried about having them play together too often.


----------



## surf_storm

Like any animal the piggy would have to be quarantined for a bit just to make sure it has no diseases but as most of you know I had a rat live with my rabbit for 6 months with no issues other then the fact that I am pretty sure she was as upset as I was when Bailey died. But I will agree that it does depend on personalities


----------



## Azerane

^That still amazes me, but I thought it was so wonderful how they were best buddies


----------



## pani

Now that I think about it, I remember seeing another post on Pet Rescue, for a guinea pig and her nethie BFF wanting to be rehomed together. Interspecies friendships are adorable!


----------



## lovelops

pani said:


> I'm going to keep an eye on petrescue.com.au.  There's a girl up there now with one eye, poor little darling was born in a pet store and got a massive eye infection. If she's not snatched up soon I might have to enquire.
> 
> Apparently bunnies can carry a type of bacteria that's harmful to piggies, so I'd be a bit worried about having them play together too often.



Good for you !! Just keep her away now from the other animals for a week or so to keep her away from the others in case she still has something. Also get her tested for coccidia just to be certain. I didn't and lost my baby 


Vanessa


----------



## pani

I definitely will - I'll take it/them for a checkup when I get them.

Housemate is keen on the idea, and I think boyfriend is coming around.


----------



## Aubrisita

Guinea pigs are wonderful, I have 7! Three sows that live together, 2 boars that live together, and a boar and (spayed) sow that lives together. They are wonderful little pets, each with their own personality. No two are the same. I second the idea of getting a pair....Applesauce is the preschool pet. She goes to work all week and comes home on the weekends and holidays. Edie got really depressed when Applesauce was at work, so I adopted another sow, Daphne. She was so much happier and the three girls chill out together.

I do keep them separated from Luna. Luna could very easily unintentionally hurt them. The pigs have floor time in the other half of my room, that way there is no chance Luna and the pigs could exchange germs. I am a better safe than sorry nutty type momma, lol. Good luck, and please post pictures if you adopt any.


----------



## pani

Would I need to wash my hands between interacting with the buns and the piggies? 

I feel like I'm not making progress with the bunnies. They both actively run away from me whenever I approach them, especially Clem. I'll sometimes get lucky enough to rub Felix's nose a few times before he flees. I do what people suggest for bonding - sit in a small place with them, not paying them attention, have food next to me, but they don't seem to be interested in being friends.


----------



## JBun

Have you tried sitting with each one individually, and then both together to see if there is a difference in their interaction with you?


----------



## pani

Not yet - I'll give that a go. I had a bonding session with Clem and she seemed curious, but back with Felix in her territory it was like it hadn't even happened.


----------



## JBun

One time isn't going to do much. Lots and lots of bonding sessions with you. You have to give her some time to get to know you better and build that trust up. Some rabbits just take more time and effort than others, but once you make that connection, there's nothing better 

It's all about learning to trust. That despite all these nasty things like grooming, nail trims, and picking them up that we have to do to take care of them, that they really can trust you, and that takes spending time with them. That's why smaller spaces and sometimes one on one time tends to work better. Not a lot of distractions and you right there with them. A bit like bonding two rabbits together


----------



## pani

Felix and I had a bonding session tonight! 

I covered the bed with some blankets (since Clem's session was cut short due to a pee explosion all over the bed ), laid some hay and pellets out, and kept a few small treats in my pocket. He freaked out while being carried to our bedroom and when I was halfway down the hall, he climbed up my shoulder and tried to escape, but I got him back into my arms. He seemed very tense and scared for the first half hour or so while I watched The Office on my iPad, and then eventually got a bit more curious. I realised that some of the louder noises were startling him so I turned it off after a while and laid down to watch and nap a little bit. He climbed on me a bit and seemed very curious, and let me pet him a lot, however I also got bitten a few times so I know he wasn't having the best time. It seemed to go okay - could have gone better or worse. I think I'll try alternating them so I'll have Clem one night and Felix the next, and see if they start coming around.


----------



## Azerane

^That sounds like a great idea. I find just watching tv or reading while they hang out around you is a good thing to do, since you're not always forcing interaction, but they learn to be calm around you and enjoy the time. I'm sure it will improve with time


----------



## pani

In future I might do our bonding in the living room, in their space, but in a much smaller area to encourage interaction with me.


----------



## pani

Today we introduced little Bigby to our house! He's a texel guinea pig, mostly brown with a couple of white patches.


----------



## Azerane

I had to google texel guinea pig, and oh my, what fur!

I'm fairy sure that photos are now in order


----------



## pani

His fur is lovely! His previous owner kept it shorter, but I think we'll grow it out a bit.  A woman was giving hers up except for 2, because their family had too many piggies.


----------



## pani

On an unrelated note, my housemate has gastro. This is particularly worrisome for me - I have OCD which is mostly spurred by emetophobia (fear of vomiting) so I'm terrified of catching it myself, or having my boyfriend catch it.


----------



## Azerane

He's like a little fuzzy teddy bear 

Gastro sucks! I hope you can manage to avoid it, unfortunately it seems to be one of those things that is highly contagious. Best of luck!! It's been two years since I had it, and I don't intend to have it again any time soon  Can I ask what sort of OCD it triggers, is it just excessive hand washing that sort of thing?


----------



## pani

He's so fuzzy! He loves burrowing - I was holding him earlier and he snuck his way down my jacket sleeve. 

I hope he picked it up from food or something, apparently that means the strain is less contagious. My OCD is mostly excessive cleaning of things, particularly being worried about food/food poisoning/mishandling etc. I saw a therapist for part of last year and I've improved a bit - I couldn't imagine having two rabbits and a guinea pig a couple of years ago. I'm still really scared of physically being sick though. Hopefully my housemate recovers quickly and we won't get it. ray:


----------



## Azerane

That's pretty cute that he did that 

I've never heard about that with picking it up from food before in regards to it being less contagious, I hope for your sake that it's the case.ray: I wouldn't wish gastro on my worst enemy. Maybe if I had OCD for cleaning my apartment might be a little tidier on a regular basis, lol. An OCD in that regard does have a plus side.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Bigby is SO adorable!! I just want to wiggle my nose in his little teddy bear face. 

Oh no, your poor housemate. Sending all the immunity vibes to you! I'm a real wuss about illnesses myself, but my immune system is just terrible so I'm always catching stuff.


----------



## pani

Azerane said:


> That's pretty cute that he did that
> 
> I've never heard about that with picking it up from food before in regards to it being less contagious, I hope for your sake that it's the case.ray: I wouldn't wish gastro on my worst enemy. Maybe if I had OCD for cleaning my apartment might be a little tidier on a regular basis, lol. An OCD in that regard does have a plus side.


Haha I wish mine at least meant that I'd keep a clean house - my house isn't all that clean at all. Anything I eat off, or anything that touches my food is super clean, and before I use the kitchen I'll clean it well, but in terms of the floor etc I'll do them once a week like normal. 



whiskylollipop said:


> Bigby is SO adorable!! I just want to wiggle my nose in his little teddy bear face.
> 
> Oh no, your poor housemate. Sending all the immunity vibes to you! I'm a real wuss about illnesses myself, but my immune system is just terrible so I'm always catching stuff.


Aw that sucks! My immune system is probably balls since I'm so overly cautious about hand washing, but I don't actually get sick that often, surprisingly. My boyfriend gets colds more often than I do.

He's so fluffy.  We just had a little cuddle on the couch and he loved burrowing under my tank top sleeve, and sitting there on top of my shoulder with his head poking out. Little weirdo! Felix and Clem jumped up to see what the fuss was about; Clem got bored and jumped down, Felix had a bit of a sniff and then chinned my hand to show that he was still the boss.


----------



## bunnyman666

Bigby looks like a little bear!!!!

What a little face.


----------



## pani

"Go away mama, this is my box!"





*ferocious yawning to protect box*





"See? I am in charge here!"





"Is that clear?"





Meanwhile, little Clementine snoozes in her favourite part of the cage.





*sassy princess face*





Bigby for good measure!​


----------



## Azerane

I'm trying to decide if that's Felix's in charge pose, or "plans for escape" pose  He knows he probably has a litter tray right? lol

They are all so gorgeous. 

Have you managed to avoid gastro?


----------



## pani

All good so far!


----------



## pani

Azerane said:


> I'm trying to decide if that's Felix's in charge pose, or "plans for escape" pose  He knows he probably has a litter tray right? lol




He has tried to escape previously, jumping on things to jump over the gate, but he's jumped onto the box and pillow a few times in the last few days and he tends to sit there for a bit, and then jump down. I think he likes to be tall.


----------



## BunnySilver

Felix is just so cheeky and cute! And then little Clemmie just sleeping. They're both just precious.


----------



## lovelops

They are Sooo cute! I love the pic of Clemmie! and of course Felix also!!!!! I'm glad to see they are doing ok with the new addition.

I've been keeping Marilyn apart from all the rabbits because of her stitches but she is adorable also and will actually let me hold her sometimes!

Good luck with the new crew!

Vanessa


----------



## pani

Hehe, Felix and Silver both have that classic cheeky nethie nature! Clementine is a lazy lump sometimes. She's the queen of DBFs!

The buns haven't formally met Bigby yet. I think I'll wait until he's a bit bigger.


----------



## bunnyman666

Felix reminds me of Trix.

Clemmie is awesome!!!!

Love your little Guinea pig, as well.


----------



## pani

OCD's getting on my nerves tonight - I'm glad I have my fuzzbutts to keep me company.

Our dishwasher is broken, and won't be repaired until the repair company order in a spare part, which could take 5-12 business days. In the meantime we're doing dishes by hand, which is something that sparks problems with my OCD.  I like the dishwasher because of the high heat and length of the washes, whereas washing my hand doesn't feel nearly as sufficient to me. My boyfriend did some dishes earlier (amazing boy!) and piled them up in the dish rack, but I haven't specifically cleaned the dish rack in a while so now I'm concerned about all the cutlery that was touching it. 

Therapy helped me a fair bit last year, but things like this really still get to me. Not to the same extent they used to, thankfully, but more of a constant niggling in the back of my mind. I'm avoiding using any dishes, cutlery, etc. until the dishwasher is fixed, so I'm eating takeout a lot and I'll probably buy plastic cutlery - same stuff I did last time it broke. I just can't stand the idea of my boyfriend getting sick because I didn't clean the dish rack properly, because we never really use it for cutlery/plates/etc.

I also spoke with him tonight about the two of us moving out after our current lease is up. Living with my current housemates exacerbates my OCD; they're not the cleanest people, I could go on and on and tell some gross stories but I'll spare you all the details. I also clash with one of them a bit in terms of personality and I really don't enjoy living with them, at the end of the day.  Nothing against them as people, I just don't think we're compatible housemates. We've all lived together for about 3 and a half years now, so no one can say I didn't give it a go. The problem is that moving out is going to be way more expensive, and we're saving to move to Melbourne in a couple of years. I just don't know if I can put up with it for that much longer. We're paying $430/wk rent as a group right now (so $107.50/wk each) and the minimum houses we'd be looking at as a couple are in the $350 range, bringing it up to $175/wk. It's a lot more money, plus the effort of finding a place that will take the bunnies and Bigby, too. 

I'm just a bit frazzled tonight.  Time to hang out with my fuzzies, eat some roast veg, and watch Law & Order I think.


----------



## pani

O____O

Felix was standing on top of the NIC condo, chewing on some wooden toys and eating them, so I went over to move the toys away. I gave him a scruffy little pet and he didn't move, so I took the chance to pick him up... the little guy didn't even fight! We had a good snuggle for a minute, before I set him down on the couch. He flicked his legs at me and jumped away so I know he didn't love it, but what a lovely moment. 

In other news, I'm thinking of adding a 3rd storey to the condo for Bigby (and a potential piggie mate)! I did just buy a new hutch but it's not going to be big enough for him as an adult, much less TWO piggies, so I'll probably try to sell it if the condo idea works.


----------



## Azerane

Having a dishwasher is probably really the only thing I miss from home. While cooking gets frustrating sometimes when you just don't have the energy, dishes are something that I can't stand. Becuase even if you wash them all and have the sink perfectly clean, I know that within a couple of hours, there'll be at least one dirty dish and especially later that night after dinner. It makes it feel like it's not worth it and it just frustrates me. I always use super hot water in my washing and rinsing water though, and despite hating doing the washing up, I prefer to do it rather than someone else so that I at least know they're cleaned properly.

I'm so glad that you got to have a cuddle with Felix  It's so great that he just let you pick him up, even if you got feet flicked afterwards.

I understand the issues about the rent, I'm thinking I may have to increase my price range a little in order to find a place I'm comfortable with. Right now I pay $275 a week which is pretty cheap in our area for the condition of the place. I'd like to keep it under $300 if possible, but have been sort of looking up to $320 just to see what the extra will get me. I can afford it, but I probably wouldn't be saving much money anymore. Fortunately, I really don't spend much money on things, essentials and food. I buy more things for Bandit than I do for myself, lol. And I'm sure that if I cut back on chocolate and iced coffee a bit I could manage, haha.


----------



## pani

Perth is so expensive when it comes to renting.  Most of the more affordable places we could theoretically live in are studio apartments or units, which might be a bit too small for the two of us, the bunnies, and Bigby. 

I can't wait until we move to Melbourne! It's so much more affordable, especially considering how close we'd be to the city. We're looking to rent a place that's on the outskirts of the CBD, and hopefully still near the tram line, and a lot of the properties are comparable to our area now which is a good 40kms from the CBD.


----------



## Azerane

Wow, really? For some reason I would have thought Melbourne would be much more expensive. What's Perth like anyway? I've always been interested in it, though I've never actually been there for some reason I always pictured it a little like Adelaide.


----------



## pani

It's a very long place - the 'Perth' area encompasses around 40kms north and probably around the same distance from the CBD, so you can be within the Perth area but still be quite far from the city. There are some good areas and some bad areas, but generally it's not too bad. A bit quieter than the other cities, probably because it's so far from them. I used to live in Brisbane and it's pretty comparable, honestly. I've never been to Adelaide so I can't compare it to them, but Melbourne and Sydney are way busier and bustling (which is something I like in a city!), so I'm excited to relocate over there. 

Apparently Perth and Sydney are the most expensive renting areas in Australia.


----------



## Azerane

It's does sound a little like Adelaide, it's very long too because we've got the hills on the eastern side so the city is kinda stretched top to bottom to compensate. I'm not a busy city (or simply a city) kind of person, so Adelaide suits me pretty well in that regard.

I knew Sydney was super expensive for living/renting, but Perth being so also does surprise me.


----------



## pani

Made a mini little cardboard playhouse for the bunnies, but they keep eating it.  I'm worried about leaving it in there too long in case they ingest too much cardboard, especially Clem.


----------



## JBun

Ingesting cardboard is definitely something to worry about, as too much can lead to a blockage. Are you sure they aren't just shredding them and maybe ingesting a tiny bit? Do you have any apple or willow sticks you can give them? If they are craving fiber, this can help. Or if they just need a distraction, the branches can help provide one.


----------



## pani

Apple and willow sticks aren't something I've seen around here, but I'll definitely take a look for some. They do shred the cardboard, but I often see them chewing while they do it, so I think they are eating it.


----------



## pani

I found some apple sticks online! I just have to have a read to see if I'll be stuck with any import fees for Western Australia, since I know there's a fee to import hay and several other items.

I also ordered some more NIC grids - I'm going to add another floor to the buns' condo for Bigby.  It'll be completely separate but it will be a lot bigger and nicer than the small hutch he's in right now. I'm also going to pick up some wood and dowels soon, and re-do the bunny part of the condo. Probably add an extra floor in for them somewhere, replace the cardboard with wood so it's more stable, and make some proper fitted fleece covers for the floors. It's about time I dragged out my sewing machine again; it'll be nice to have a project.


----------



## pani

Angelic Felix!


----------



## Aubrisita

Awww. I love that picture of Felix. He is SUCH a cutie pie. Boy do I miss Stache. Please give Felix (and Clemmie too) a pat from me.


----------



## pani

I did. Got them while they were eating their pellets, so Clementine was too focused on food to object. 

Here are my babies eating their salad!


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer

Your bunnies are sooo cute! And Bigby is just adorable. Gotta love piggies. <3


----------



## bunnyman666

Your menagerie is a cute bunch!!!!!


----------



## pani

The bunnies are being a PAIN IN THE BUTT tonight. :banghead

They won't stop jumping onto the top of the couch, which would be fine, but they've chewed a hole in it and keep trying to jump up and eat the threads out of it. Felix also managed to find an old bit of salad (ugh why isn't my house pristine ) and ate it and now I'm freaking out that he'll get sick. LI'L BUNNIES. WHY.


----------



## bunnyman666

If bunnies were humans, they would be in trouble; they are bunnies, after all!!!!

I embrace the goofiness bunnies provide, myself...


----------



## Azerane

Those photos of Bigby... so cute!!! 

They do sound like they're being little pains, but thank goodness they're also so good at being cute


----------



## pani

Bigby's playing in the bunnies' area tonight! 

They're not exactly playing together, but no one's attacking anyone or anything, which is great. Felix and Bigby sniffed each other a bit, but otherwise they're mostly ignoring each other. He really seems to be enjoying having more room to play!


----------



## lovelops

pani said:


> The bunnies are being a PAIN IN THE BUTT tonight. :banghead
> 
> They won't stop jumping onto the top of the couch, which would be fine, but they've chewed a hole in it and keep trying to jump up and eat the threads out of it. Felix also managed to find an old bit of salad (ugh why isn't my house pristine ) and ate it and now I'm freaking out that he'll get sick. LI'L BUNNIES. WHY.



Brooke was outside yesterday for half an hour and ate rotten apples which made her sick. I had to take her to the vet and get meds for her stomach! I'm there with you!! I think she's better today but yesterday was heck on her! Her stomach was bothering her and she could not get comfortable..I hope Felix is ok and everything works out!

Vanessa


----------



## pani

Oh no, Brooke!  I'm glad she's doing better today. Thankfully Felix seems to have been unaffected, behaving normally and eating as normal.


----------



## BunnySilver

I've been meaning to say that Bigby is just too fluffy and cute! It's great to see that they seem to be fine around one another!


----------



## pani

About that - I spoke too soon. 

Tonight Clementine was pretty aggressive towards Bigby. I heard her grunt for the first time. She'd get close to him and lunge forward a bit and grunt, and chase him a bit. She really wasn't enjoying his company.


----------



## pani

Dangit. 

Tonight I was looking over Bigby and noticed that one of his ears is sort of crusty on the outside, and has a whitish look to it. A quick Google search led me to discover that it's probably either mites or a fungal infection, my poor little bubba. We'll be heading to the vets ASAP to have him checked over. I'm frustrated that I didn't pick it up sooner, because I'm worried that having Bigby play in the bunnies' area, and touching all of them without washing my hands inbetween, will have exposed them to whatever's affecting his ear. Additionally, if it's a fungal infection _I'll_ probably pick it up too. Score. :grumpy:

Not to mention, poor little Bigby's probably in a bit of pain and/or discomfort from this. I don't know how long it's been there before I recognised it, but I feel really bad about not getting him help sooner. I'm concerned about his health, potentially Felix and Clem's health, my health... argh. Giving him medicine is going to be a pain, too, he's a really wriggly fella. Took a few tries for me to get a good look at his ear.


----------



## Azerane

Hopefully it'll clear up easily with a bit of treatment and you won't have to worry about Felix, Clem or yourself catching anything.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## lovelops

Don't beat yourself up over it. You've got a lot going on now in the house. 

You were commenting on Clemmie not being as loving as before and I had a surprise last night and this morning, so maybe
the same will happen with you and Clemmie.. Lady hopped over to me after I got out of bed and into the hall way adjacent 
to our bedroom where she sleeps at and has run of the hallway and bathroom, and started licking and kissing me!!! Oh my gosh..
All this since November 2013 which has gone from bites on the butt to this!!! I think the same will happen with you and Clemmie
keep working with her!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops

pani said:


> Oh no, Brooke!  I'm glad she's doing better today. Thankfully Felix seems to have been unaffected, behaving normally and eating as normal.



Thanks ! Thank goodness finally she is after taking her to the vets and
getting cipriside, but I'm going to be like you and
keep an eye on these guys. I guess they think they are garbage cans..
they find anything that looks interesting, they are going to eat it like Felix
and Brooke did!!!

My dogs also get into the rabbit food and try to get into the older lettuce
and I think that is part of it also!

How is Bigsby? Have you called the vet?

Vanessa


----------



## pani

Ahh, so cute that Lady is hopping over to give you kisses! I'm so glad to hear that! Gives me home that Clemmie might soften up one day too. 

Bigby is doing okay. We'll get him in to see a vet on Monday - I need my partner to drive me there since I don't drive, and he's busy Friday/Saturday and we're both working Sunday. Times like this make me feel guilty for not yet having my license and a car, since it's Bigby's health that needs to get sorted. I feel like I'm not giving him proper care by not being able to have him see a vet as soon as possible. In the meantime, I'll keep him happy, full, and warm, and hope that he'll be alright until we can get him to see the vet.


----------



## Azerane

I think he'll be alright until Monday, it's not like a serious injury or respiratory infection that can turn very bad quickly.  My brother didn't have his licence for years either, I'm not sure why. He went for the test while still in school, then when he didn't pass the practical bit he just never tried again so he never got his learners until he was 25 or so. But he and his girlfriend(now wife) managed ok. It's so strange because I used to just catch buses or rely on bike riding everywhere, now I feel completely lost without a car.


----------



## pani

It's a pain in the butt! I've failed three driving tests in the last year for different reasons, so I'm trying haha. I know how to drive, it's just small things (like perfecting different parking methods) that get me. Lessons are so expensive, too, so it's not like that helps.

More NIC grids arrived today! Bigby will be moving into his level above the buns tonight. When I get the chance I'll head to Bunnings and pick up some wood and dowels, and redo both areas of the condo to look a bit nicer and give them a bit more space.


----------



## Azerane

I failed my first driving test for my P's, but only because I complained out loud to myself that I forgot to do something. The guy testing me heard, and wrote it up, but he hadn't noticed until I mentioned it. Haha, I hated myself for that. Fortunately I managed to pass the second one no problems, though I was extremely nervous both times.

That's exciting. I think if I find out that I'll be moving house, one of the first things I'm going to do is order some grids  I'm so excited for cage building/planning!


----------



## whiskylollipop

It's annoying not being able to drive! I always feel bad too. I need bubs to drive us every now and then to pick up bunny pellets, hay, or litter, and as luck would have it all three come from different places! So it's quite a bit of driving, and I feel a bit guilty that bubs has to do it all, especially when he's tired out from being overworked at his job.

Hugs to you and Bigby. Hopefully what he's got is minor and not contagious. At least he's got new digs to look forward to.  I'd LOVE to build the buns a NIC castle sometime, if only they weren't so expensive to get a hold of in NZ! Excited to see pics of your handiwork!


----------



## pani

What a frickin' day.

Woke up to find diarrhea and soft stools in Bigby's cage. Freaked out, cleaned it up, made sure he was okay, and searched to see if he needed vet care ASAP. It seems as though it may have been a side effect of yellow capsicum which he started a few days ago, or of his ear infection, and he seems okay for now. He's eating normally, thank goodness.

Then I checked the bunny's litter tray and found some poops with a LOT of hair in them, trailing off into teardrop shapes, and even joining several together. Freaked out and groomed both of them, which they both hated (of course!), felt both of their bellies for hardness (both seemed okay), and now I'm watching them with eagle eyes. Neither of them are eating a lot but that might just be because they had pellets not long ago, but Clem is flat-out refusing more pellets from me. I can't figure out if it's because she's cranky from being picked up and groomed, or if she doesn't want to eat because she's got a belly full of hair or something. 

Either way, I'm really concerned, and work needs me to come in for overtime ASAP. I'm going to hold off for a couple of hours so I can at least watch these guys until then and make sure they're going to be alright.


----------



## Azerane

My thought with the hair ball type poops, is yes it's a bit of a warning, but they're still passing, which is the most important thing. Rabbit guts work pretty quick, so the fact that you groomed them will be a huge help and I'm sure they'll be alright. Bandit also refuses food when he's mad about something.

Hope Bigby is doing well too.


----------



## pani

Just got back from the vet. Bigs has a nasty bacterial ear infection, but thankfully it's not fungal or mites, so no risk to the bunnies' health. Wasn't a fun trip for my little guy. The vet had to get some of the wax out of his ear, which had him screaming, and he screamed when his temperature was taken too. It was completely heartbreaking.  On the plus side he seems healthy apart from his ear, tummy problems are probably just from new foods, so everything else seems alright.

He's now got ear drops, oral antibiotics, and an oral anti-inflammatory to take. The consultation was $110 including checking the wax under microscope, and meds were $105. Thank goodness for credit cards, I guess.


----------



## Azerane

Wow, that seems like a lot, but I suppose it's better than having a sick piggy  Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## pani

He explained all the meds to me, and it sounds like a good plan - the eardrops are to attack the infection externally, and the antibiotics are to attack it internally, especially if he's not happy and shakes some of the eardrops out. The anti-inflammatory is to help him get a bit more comfortable while he's still healing.

On the plus side, since it's not contagious, it means we can start looking at getting a friend for Bigs.  I'll wait until he's healthy of course, but since that should only take around 1-2 weeks to be completely back to normal, we can start organising some meets with piggies that need homes. 

Felix and Clementine have developed this cute habit - whenever me or my partner stand in front of the cage and pay attention to Bigby, they stand at our feet and nudge us for attention.


----------



## Azerane

"But you still love us too, don'tcha mama?"

 That is very cute.


----------



## JBun

Lol  I guess all you really needed for those silly buns to be more friendly, was a piggie for them to be jealous of getting your attention


----------



## pani

Yup! Today Clemmie even bit on my trackpants to try and get attention, dragged them around a bit. Maybe she was trying to drag me away from Bigs. 

Little princess relaxing and showing off her booty. :laugh:





Only a few days left of Bigby's medication. His ear externally seems to have improved a bit but that's hard to go by, since the outside is just waxy buildup from the infection. The vet said it would slowly come off naturally as he grooms himself, and it's definitely lessened, but there is still a bit there.


----------



## Azerane

She is just too darn cute  Bless her little jealous heart!


----------



## pani

Another pic of the sweet darling after grooming.  Felix wouldn't hold still for a photo, he's my fusspocket!


----------



## bunnyman666

OMFG!!!! What a cute, sassy little princess!!!!


----------



## lovelops

What a fantastic picture!

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita

She is so precious! I love her little nose and ears.


----------



## pani

Headed to Bunnings tonight to pick up pieces to renovate the NIC cage, but found out they won't cut the pieces to size... they'll just cut them to fit in the car. No biggie, bought a saw to do it at home, asked the info desk girl where to go to get the pieces cut to fit our car, she said she'd call someone over. A few minutes later we're standing with our massive pieces of wood and another employee asks if we need help, we tell him we're waiting for someone to come cut the wood, and he says all the cutters had already gone home for the night.  

Sooooo gonna have to wait. I'm working at 12:15 the next few days so I'll try to get in before work on Thursday, since my boyfriend is free that morning.


----------



## Azerane

Gah, lost my post  It's silly that they didn't have someone there to cut, my store I believe always has someone, and they do cut to specific lengths, sometimes they ask you to measure and mark it yourself, but that's not difficult. If you've already bought it, take it back in with the receipt and they'll still cut it for you.

I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of my storage grids so that I can lay them out and measure up properly for the plywood and vinyl that I'll be getting


----------



## pani

Nah, didn't buy it since it definitely wouldn't fit in the car un-cut. I think we're heading in tomorrow to pick it up before I have to work. 

Pictures from dinner!


----------



## whiskylollipop

Awww, Felix and Clem sharing their bowl like good little carebears! Bigby's looking healthy and fluffy. Has his infection cleared up?


----------



## pani

Yeah, they're good with sharing food!.. unless it's strawberry or an Oxbow treat, then every bun for themself.  Bigby's infection is mostly better. His ear still looks a bit grungy but it's just the wax that built up from the infection, so it's sloooowly coming off naturally. If it's not completely gone in a little bit I'll take him back for a checkup. We've finished the eardrops and the anti-inflammatory, just trying to finish off the bottle of antibiotics.

I'm also starting to look for a friend for him.


----------



## pani

Had another look at Bigs' ear tonight, I'm a bit concerned that it's still looking so dry/flakey. Definitely better than it was before, a million times better, but he also shakes his head away most of the time if I touch it and I'm concerned that he may need another course of antibiotics or drops. Sucks not only for him having to go through it, but for my wallet... yikes.


----------



## lovelops

They look so cute together!!! I love the pictures that you are posting! They look great together as a trio!


Vanessa


----------



## pani

I bought a second bowl for the bunnies tonight, with the idea being that they would each eat out of one. I think Clementine ended up eating all of her bowl and a good chunk of Felix's, though.  Silly tubber.


----------



## Azerane

Haha, that's cute. Used to happen with our cats too when we had three.


----------



## lovelops

pani said:


> I bought a second bowl for the bunnies tonight, with the idea being that they would each eat out of one. I think Clementine ended up eating all of her bowl and a good chunk of Felix's, though.  Silly tubber.



No that's because she is a lop!  :bunnybutt:
You know what a strong personality they have!!! :yes:


Vanessa


----------



## pani

Her personality is HUGE! I love that I've gotten to watch both of them grow from 8 week old terrified fluffballs, into their adult bunny selves. Felix, so cautious and jumpy and curious; Clemmie, so sassy, loves chewing on anything, so dang expressive, for an animal that doesn't vocalise.


----------



## pani

I'm going to give Bigby a haircut soon.  His fur has grown out pretty crazy and things are getting caught in it! Trying to decide if I should get an electric shaver to do it or some hairdressing scissors. Apparently guinea pigs tend to be easier with an electric shaver but I've never used one.


----------



## Azerane

I can't give any advice on the grooming, but I must say that before and after shots would be interesting to see  How's his ear going?


----------



## bunnyman666

Clippers, by far. Make certain to get one made for animals.


----------



## pani

Azerane said:


> I can't give any advice on the grooming, but I must say that before and after shots would be interesting to see  How's his ear going?


Haha I'll make sure I take some! His ear looks to be getting better. It's still a bit dry and flakey, but I think that's just a side effect from the wax coming off. He doesn't seem to be in pain from it anymore, he doesn't always shake away when it's touched. If it's still a bit dry in a few weeks I'll take him back for a follow up though.



bunnyman666 said:


> Clippers, by far. Make certain to get one made for animals.


Will do!


----------



## Azerane

That's good that it's irritating him less, it might take a bit for the flaking to go away.

Can I ask what the grids were like that you bought? I know we got them from the same place, but I'm not overly impressed with them. They're certainly sturdy, but they're not 14inches square, and some of them have curved sides etc, which is going to make it all sorts of difficult when building the cage. I haven't reviewed the product yet, I was going to wait until after I built the cage, but it's just frustrating that I have to plan out which grids I can use where because of the slight size differences and curved edges.


----------



## pani

They seem okay to me, although I haven't actually measured them to see how big they are. I noticed some of them are a bit curved but not so much that it impacted the cage at all.


----------



## pani

I'm a bit worried about one of the buns. One of them did a really strange few poops, they looked strung together but not with hair, very soft and dark. They both have their appetites and are otherwise normal. Someone did eat a few buttons off a remote control yesterday (housemate left it on the couch; I suspect Felix ate them) so I wonder if it's some side effect of them passing. Actually, they've both been doing smaller and slightly darker poops since I changed their hay last week.

*fret worry fret*


----------



## Azerane

Awww, I hope they're doing alright. If the remote control buttons were eaten yesterday I would say that things will that will be fine since enough time has passed. It could simply be a change from the new hay. Whenever I get new hay for Bandit his poops seem to go through a bit a change, for a week or so and then they go back to normal. Probably because I don't often get the same type of hay twice in a row because they quality and availability changes with seasons.

Sending bunny healing your way.


----------



## pani

I'm ordering some of the hay I normally get, since I think it may be a mix of new hay and not wanting to eat as much. Along with that, Clementine has peed outside of her box three times today, so I'm worried something's up with her. One bunny (I suspect Felix) has also passed a couple of abnormally large poops which had small hairballs in them. I'm glad they're passing them but I'm worried that there may be a lot in there.    Also getting some papaya tablets which will hopefully help with all of this.

Thankfully among all the bunny drama, Bigby is doing very well! He's taken a liking to one of my housemates. I woke up this morning and my housemate had his face up against the cage, and Bigby was giving him kisses. When he went to go move away, Bigby started squeaking for him to come back! He's also become very happy to be pet, and spends a lot of time happily hopping around his cage. His litter training is also progressing. Clever pig!


----------



## Azerane

For some reason I was under the impression that pigs couldn't be litter trained, but just looking it up, you are right, they can. Perhaps just a little tougher than for a rabbit? I find it so cute that he was squeaking for your roommate to come back so he could give him more kisses!

That is a little unsettling about clementines pee, I guess just keep an eye on her. I'm trying to think how many times Bandit actually pees per day, but I'm not sure. Maybe 5 times a day. I found a big poop smear on the floor this morning, I'm assuming is from a ceacotroph, seems to happen every so often. I hope you don't end up having to take Clem to the vet.


----------



## pani

I think it may have been a one-off thing with Clem's box habits. Can't see any pee outside of the litter tray this morning, and most poops are in there too. She's grumpy and sassy as always.  She actually gave me some little licks on my hand after I gave her half a strawberry though!


----------



## pani

Felix has such a stinkin' attitude! 

I picked him up for a quick snuggle which he hated, of course. After I popped him down on the floor again he flicked his feet at me, threw around one of his toy cups, and then tipped a food bowl upside down. Naughty!


----------



## Azerane

Haha, I find bunny moods like that adorable  I know they're grumpy when they do it, but because they're bunnies, it's just so stinking cute! I trimmed some of Bandit's claws today, and I got the biggest feet flicks after putting him down, lol.


----------



## lovelops

Thankfully among all the bunny drama, Bigby is doing very well! He's taken a liking to one of my housemates. I woke up this morning and my housemate had his face up against the cage, and Bigby was giving him kisses. When he went to go move away, Bigby started squeaking for him to come back! He's also become very happy to be pet, and spends a lot of time happily hopping around his cage. His litter training is also progressing. Clever pig![/QUOTE]

Awwww. That is soooo cute!!!!I was just imagining that and what a cute
image in my head!!! What a sweetie! I'm glad you and your partner got him and are giving him a better life! How great that is you got Bigby instead of someone else!

On another note, I was actually able to pick up Lady for the first time since I rescued her in November 2013!! Of course, she was acting like Felix, flicking feet, tossing stuff after I put her down. I don't know if the previous owners
abused her while picking her up but we have gone from her being buck wild to giving me kisses in the morning until I started picking her up... don't know if I should back off or what... but wanted to share that progress and keep up the great work with Bigby!

Vanessa


----------



## pani

I've been picking up these two quite a bit recently, trying to get them more used to handling. It sucks when they don't like it, but I try to always reward them with treats, and I hope they understand it's for their own benefit! I even got to trim Clementine's front paws, her back ones didn't really need it. Felix is way more fussy about his paws though, and his body shape doesn't allow for the same way I'd handle Clementine for it. If I put her so she's sort of sitting on her behind, her top half sort of 'folds' over, like she's sitting like a person, and I can handle all four of her paws. The second I try to sit Felix's lean li'l body the same way he freaks out and tries to get back onto all four legs. Oh well~


----------



## lovelops

I should try to treats. I haven't even been able to do that because of the foot flicking and running back to the cage from Lady, but I think I will give it a try. I think it's good to try to trim the claws but I haven't been able to get that close to any of the rabbits I have. Brooke is the only one and last time I tried to give her medicine and check her claws she got both of my toes beside the big toe in her mouth and bit 'em! I guess that was a warning, no meds and no attempted claw cutting!!

How's Bigby doing now? 


Vanessa


----------



## pani

Bigs is doing well. Still searching for a friend for him, but he seems happy on his own right now, if maybe a bit chatty. Very vocal little guy!


----------



## pani

Some pictures from today! 

Felix likes to stand up and say hi to Bigby. Just before this photo was taken, I caught him trying to groom him through the bars.






















And my FAVOURITE!


----------



## whiskylollipop

Felix is such a sweetheart. I love that embarrassing candid shot of Clem, haha, she looks like a slobbery puppy. That's a shot I'd frame and hang on the wall!


----------



## bunnyman666

Love the pix!!!! You have two awesome bunnies!!!!


----------



## BunnySilver

That shot of Clementine is priceless! Is never be able to capture Silv like that! Too cute


----------



## lovelops

Luv it! What a great shot of Clemmie!!!!!
I would have loved to see Felix grooming Bigs!!!


Vanessa


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer

I swear, your bunnies are just so cute!  What a wonderful shot of Clementine


----------



## pani

I let my friend have one of the bunnies' old hutches for her guinea pig, and she helped me finally give Bigs his haircut! He's about 1/3rd of the guinea pig he used to be. Poor fella had a few mats on his underside, but now he's nice and clean-shaven. I forgot how silky his coat was.


----------



## pani

Ooh, fingers crossed - I've just submitted an application to work in one of my all-time favourite stores (Lush) opening locally later this year! After speaking to employees in current stores they did suggest going quite an informal route for my cover letter, so I even included a picture of Felix (seeing as the company fights strongly against animal testing, and has a 'Fighting animal testing' logo displayed on all products that looks a bit like him!).


----------



## Azerane

Nice! Best of luck with the job, applying for new places I always find to be both exciting and daunting.


----------



## pani

Thanks! It would be the PERFECT job for me, so I'm a bit nervous about how it'll go.

Here's Clementine telling me it's time for another scoop of pellets. 







"'Scuse me. Mum. MUM. _MUUUUM._"


----------



## Azerane

That would be fantastic then, wishing you the best! I've been working at Bunnings the past 7 years, about two years ago I was completely over it until I got shifted from cashier to price integrity, which I'm actually enjoying. Partly the freedom of being able to move around the store when you want, and partly having a role that isn't just wash, rinse, repeat. I actually have to think about my job, so it's good. Still looking forward to eventually having some sort of job that I really want though. I do hope you get the job, must be a great feeling 

Haha, just look at her, waiting by the food dish  Cheeky.


----------



## bunnyman666

pani said:


> Thanks! It would be the PERFECT job for me, so I'm a bit nervous about how it'll go.
> 
> Here's Clementine telling me it's time for another scoop of pellets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "'Scuse me. Mum. MUM. _MUUUUM._"



Trigger, Great Bunny rest his soul, used to do something similar, except he would get on the top shelf of his cage, turn his head just so, and try to get the one ear he could somewhat control in a "please, sir! May I have some more?" pose. We sometimes called him "Trigger Twist" (as in Oliver Twist) when he would do that.

Thanks for the great pic. Clementine is a CUTIE!!!!!


----------



## pani

Azerane said:


> That would be fantastic then, wishing you the best! I've been working at Bunnings the past 7 years, about two years ago I was completely over it until I got shifted from cashier to price integrity, which I'm actually enjoying. Partly the freedom of being able to move around the store when you want, and partly having a role that isn't just wash, rinse, repeat. I actually have to think about my job, so it's good. Still looking forward to eventually having some sort of job that I really want though. I do hope you get the job, must be a great feeling
> 
> Haha, just look at her, waiting by the food dish  Cheeky.


I can imagine there'd be a few different departments to train in at Bunnings, which would help it from getting too stale.  I'm in a call centre right now and I have managed to train in a few different areas, and I'm headed in a good direction... but this other store opening locally is just too great an opportunity for me to pass up. Even if I don't get the job, I can guarantee I'll spend a lot of time in there. 



bunnyman666 said:


> Trigger, Great Bunny rest his soul, used to do something similar, except he would get on the top shelf of his cage, turn his head just so, and try to get the one ear he could somewhat control in a "please, sir! May I have some more?" pose. We sometimes called him "Trigger Twist" (as in Oliver Twist) when he would do that.
> 
> Thanks for the great pic. Clementine is a CUTIE!!!!!


It's cute, huh? Felix and Clem will both shove their heads into the pellet bowl as soon as I go for it, even if I'm picking it up when it's empty to refill. Silly guys!


----------



## pani

Finally got a picture of Bigby that just goes how freakin' handsome he is!






I love the way he stands! I just love his little feet, his little chest, his little mouf. omg. He's too cute. 
There's a few guinea pigs listed on Pet Rescue, so I called the number to see if they're nearby, and/or if any would be a good match for Bigs! There were some cute sows however since he's too young to be neutered, I think I'd rather go with a boar to be safe.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Ohhhh Bigby is such a doe-eyed cutie! That haircut was a great idea. Are guinea pigs really referred to as boars and sows? That's just too adorable! Piggie wiggie. Snort snorrrrt.

All the best with the job application! I LOVE Lush, all the lovely smells, if I had the opportunity to work in one I'd go for it too.


----------



## lovelops

Aww what great photos of Bigby and Clemmie! I hope all goes well with the job. Keep us all posted. Bigby looks so cute in the photo. You should post more of him or make a little blog for him as well! He's really luck to have you taking care of him! I doubt anyone else would be on their toes like you are with him and Clemmie and Felix! 
Keep us all posted about if you do find him a new friend and how it goes with that pairing! It sounds right now that Bigby is doing great with you, Clemmie and Felix!!!

Today Lady is in surgery and I'm a mess. Last night I found a small growth above her eye and called the vets this morning and brought her in. We shaved
the area to get a better look and while the vet thinks its benign he said its best to get it off her eye lid before it gets any bigger and causes her problems with
her right eye. I've been crying in the car on the way home and saying prayers. If anything happens to her, I'm going to lose it..

Vanessa


----------



## pani

Oh no! I'm sure Lady is going to be just fine, but I understand why you're so worried. I was a mess when Felix and Clementine went in to be neutered, even knowing how routine the surgeries were. ray: I hope it's just a benign nothing, and I'm sure she'll be bouncing around again in no time.


----------



## bunnyman666

lovelops said:


> Aww what great photos of Bigby and Clemmie! I hope all goes well with the job. Keep us all posted. Bigby looks so cute in the photo. You should post more of him or make a little blog for him as well! He's really luck to have you taking care of him! I doubt anyone else would be on their toes like you are with him and Clemmie and Felix!
> Keep us all posted about if you do find him a new friend and how it goes with that pairing! It sounds right now that Bigby is doing great with you, Clemmie and Felix!!!
> 
> Today Lady is in surgery and I'm a mess. Last night I found a small growth above her eye and called the vets this morning and brought her in. We shaved
> the area to get a better look and while the vet thinks its benign he said its best to get it off her eye lid before it gets any bigger and causes her problems with
> her right eye. I've been crying in the car on the way home and saying prayers. If anything happens to her, I'm going to lose it..
> 
> Vanessa



I think Lady will be fine; in fact I will her to be fine. 

I understand your concern. Trix is getting older and it freaks me out a bit...


----------



## pani

A rescue piggie named Jerry is coming to visit Bigby tonight, to see if they get along! If they do, we'll begin the adoption trial period!  He's a super cutie:


----------



## bunnyman666

Jerry looks like a fun guy.


----------



## whiskylollipop

He has such cute earsies! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## pani

Welp, the lovely woman from the rescue brought Jerry up, and we had a play date. 

Loads of chitter-chattering from both of them, lots of sniffing, jumping, jumping away from, jumping towards, running after, trying to mount, mounting, falling off mounting because the mount-ee ran off, etc. Bigsy is so pooped now, he's lying in his litter box resting. The woman from the rescue said that she'd take him back to his foster home and we'll give it a few days, and decide if we'd like to keep going. Apparently guinea pigs do tend to bond eventually, it's just that we've got these two at an awkward not-quite-baby-yet-not-quite-adult stage where they're both scared but wanting to be dominant.


----------



## lovelops

What a cutie!!! What a great photo!!!!

Vanessa


----------



## Aubrisita

Aw, what a cutie! I have two males that live together, they squabble every now and then but mostly get along. I have three girls that live together and they do the same thing. The most amiable piggie couple I have are a spayed female and a male.


----------



## Azerane

That would have been super cute to watch  At least it was more positive than negative


----------



## pani

It was pretty funny. I've never seen Bigby like that! He was quite a bit bigger than Jerry even though he is a little younger, and it's his territory, so I was a bit surprised that he was so scared of him. They were both just so desperate to be the dominant one!


----------



## pani

Happy birthday to my lovely little ball of soft fur, my cautious little fella, energetic bundle of love Felix!! &#9829; Right now he's flopped out on the tiles with Clementine, grooming her, enjoying his birthday the same way he enjoys every other day. Here's to many more years of having Felix in my life!


----------



## Azerane

Yay! Happy Birthday, Felix!


----------



## Aubrisita

Happy birthday Felix!!!


----------



## bunnyman666

Happy birthday, Felix!!!!


----------



## JBun

Happy Birthday Felix!!! Tell Clemmie to give you lots of birthday kisses


----------



## BunnySilver

Happy Birthday Felix!! Wishing you an awesome day and many more!


----------



## lovelops

YEAH!!! Happy Birthday to Felix and many many many many more with Clemmie and the entire clan!!!

Vanessa


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer

Happy birthday Felix!!


----------



## helenaR839

Happy happy happy. B Day


----------



## helenaR839

Pain. You sand like A expert


----------



## pani

I'm a bit worried about my little guy today. 

I was out all day yesterday, and came home last night and noticed several abnormally small poops which seem to be from Felix, based on where he was sitting and where he tends to spend time vs. Clem. This morning I woke up and found a lot more, so they seem to be more of a regular occurrence, and less of the one-offs I was hoping they were. I also noticed him leave a pile of uneaten cecals.  I've stocked him up with hay for the day, gave him a papaya tablet, and I'll ask my partner to keep a close eye on him and let me know how he goes since I'll be at work all day. It's just such bad timing - I'm going to Melbourne for 6 days on Wednesday, so if something happens this week I won't be around. I'm going to try and get him into the vet before we leave, I think. He's still eating and he seems like his normal self. I've felt his belly and it feels normal. He was acting like he always does, butting my hand out of the way when he'd had enough and enjoying nose rubs, so I'm just hoping it'll pass on its own, but I'd like him to see the vet just in case.

ray:


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix and I are sending good vibes, Pani.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Oh Felix! Hopefully it's just a simple matter of him deciding to be naughty and fill up on pellets instead of hay yesterday. Keeping you in my thoughts. ray:


----------



## JBun

One thing you'll want to make sure of, is that he is actually eating hay well. If not, it could be dental related. Also check his urine if you can(litter box lined with newspaper). I know monitoring these things can be a bit difficult though, when there is a bonded bun with them.


----------



## pani

He was sitting on the top level of the cage this morning, and I popped some hay next to him, and he began eating it immediately. I'll watch him a bit closer tonight to make sure he is eating properly and not just playing with it or anything. It is difficult to check his urine like you said, since he's bonded with Clem, but I'll do my best.


----------



## JBun

If you can't get a look at his urine, just look for other signs of bladder issues like urine dribbling, urine stained fur, and straining when peeing. Not that the small poop is from a urine issue, just one common possibility can be from bladder pain. It could also just be he had an upset stomach for some reason, but if the small poops continue and are consistent, it means he isn't eating as much and that is causing the gut slowdown and small poops. This would be due to some sort of discomfort or pain from something. Trick is, figuring out what exactly.


----------



## pani

I got home from work a little while ago and popped some salad and hay down for the buns. Felix tore into both and is currently munching on some hay, doesn't seem to be having any problems with it. I'll try to look for any bladder issues later. He was running around and binkying, he seems to be in a good mood as usual.


----------



## pani

Lots of cecals and several soft droppings from Felix. He's eating some cecals but leaving a lot around. I'm going to monitor him overnight and if things still look like this, I'll ring the vet tomorrow.


----------



## pani

Poops are getting bigger, still a few uneaten cecals, but Felix does occasionally get into one of those phases. I'm just feeding hay and salad for now, no pellets, and I'll monitor how it goes before I leave so I can tell my housemate what to feed. Still really worried to be leaving for 6 days when I'm not 100% sure on him.  My partner reminded me that I do get quite concerned about Felix doing things like this and it's not the first time, but he's my little bubba, I can't help it.


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix here-

Yes, normally I only post in the bunny chat section, but I want to tell you something: as long as Felix likes your housemate and you have a vet close by,Felix will be fine whilst in your absence. Sure, Felix will miss you, but he will be fine. I said so.

Love,

Trixie the Bunny


----------



## pani

He's not particularly fond of my housemate, but then again, he's not particularly fond of anyone but Clementine. 

My normal vet isn't too far, but I don't think my housemate would pick up on whether or not he'd need to take Felix, and I wouldn't expect him to drop other commitments to take him to the vet. Behaviourally he seems fine, he's still eating, drinking, peeing, and pooping, just the fact that the smaller droppings are still there, along with a few uneaten cecals (and some misshapen ones) is worrying.


----------



## pani

And now Clementine is leaving soft droppings! When it rains, it pours. 

This happens with her sometimes, I'll feed less salad for a while to make sure that it clears up as usual.


----------



## pani

We're leaving for Melbourne tomorrow and I'm so nervous about leaving my furbabies behind! Felix and Clem seem okay in terms of their health, and my housemate said he'd text/call me if anything seemed strange, but I'm still so scared to leave them for 6 days. I've only ever left Felix for two nights before, and never the other two. They'll be in good hands but I'll miss them so much!


----------



## bunnyman666

Of course you will miss them; if not, you wouldn't be normal.

They will be fine.


----------



## surf_storm

I miss Shida every day I haven't seen her in 8 weeks I hope she remembers me but I know exactly how you feel no matter how much you trust the person they are still your furbabies and you have every right to feel like you do


~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## BunnySilver

Everything will be alright! Try not to worry about it too much! Of course you will miss him, when I had to leave Silv for 15 days, I missed him incredibly. But everything will be fine and they'll be VERY excited to see you come back! Best wishes!


----------



## pani

I'm home! Had a really fun time in Melbourne but it's good to be back. 

The bunnies didn't seem too excited that I was home, nor did Bigby.  Gave Clementine a massive groom and could almost construct another bunny out of all the hair that came off her. There are still some small poops around which is a bit concerning, along with some strung together (lack of grooming + lack of papaya tablets I assume, need to pick up my delivery from the post office) but hopefully that should clear up. I'm going to keep an eye on Felix to make sure his poops are back to normal, I'll take him to the vet otherwise to check. I think he was a bit upset with me, he didn't want to accept pets for a bit when I first arrived home, but he's warmed up again now.


----------



## pani

Not much has been happening in the land of the flufferbutts.







Clementine has been shedding tons, so I popped her on my lap for a good old grooming today. She hated every second of it, but I'm glad I got the chance to get a TON of hair off her. I've noticed a few strung-together poops in the litter box and I've been plucking out tons of hair while trying to pet her, so it was good to be able to see a whoooole pile of hair that wouldn't go in my bunny bellies. Also clipped her nails - she's really good at sitting still for that, even though she doesn't enjoy it. Gave her a couple of treats when I popped her down and got some leg flicks and stomps, and now she's cooling off in her cage. 






Felix's poops seem to be back to normal!! 

:yahoo:

Not sure what it was that caused them to get all tiny in the first place - his behaviour never changed and his eating patterns stayed the same, so I'm clueless. Also not sure why he stopped eating some of his cecals, but he's on them again now, which is great. He's his happy-go-lucky self as always, bouncing around and exploring. Not much ever changes in the world of Felix.






*nom nom chomp*

I've been worried about the amount of time I'm able to give Bigsy. The bunnies definitely get more free time out of their cage and more of my attention. I feel bad that I don't have a friend for him, but it doesn't feel fair to get another guinea pig for his sake only, when I'm not really willing to double the amount of guinea pig care that I give. I've been toying with the idea of perhaps finding a new home for him, where he'll have at least one piggie buddy and more free time to run around with other pigs, but the idea also breaks my heart. I don't want him to feel like I'm giving him away because he wasn't good enough! He's a lovely darling little pig, I just feel that it's not fair on him to be cooped up in his NIC cage most of the time, and I just don't feel safe leaving him out unsupervised 100% with the buns (thanks, Clementine).

~

In me news, I got the Christmas job I applied for! I'm going to be dropping my hours to 16 per week at my current workplace, and pick up as many shifts as I can at Lush over Christmas. I'm really excited to work there during such a busy time! Depending on the store's success during Christmas, and employee performance, I may be able to pick up some more shifts after Christmas but it's not guaranteed, so I'm glad I'm able to still have my current job to return to (with more shifts) if necessary.

We found out by surprise that our rental lease expired yesterday. I called our rental company to find out when it would be ending (since me and my partner are wanting to move out alone) and she told me it was that day. We never received the letter in the mail letting us know, I guess it got lost or something. Either way they've moved us to an ongoing lease and this means that me and Todd can start looking at potential couple places, YAY! He's going to see one on Monday, and another one the following Thursday - both of them look great, they're big (for the two of us, at least) with 3 bedrooms, which means a lot more space for the bunnybutts to run around.


----------



## pani

Oh man, I just learned a bit about guinea pig anatomy. The boars have this 'sack' near their ends which holds their boy parts, along with their scent glands for rubbing their butts all over the place. THAT is what has been stinkin' up my pig. Tried to clean it out tonight and WOW, the smell was WAY worse than the buns' litter box has ever been, and I thought that was bad.  Another argument for having him neutered, I think.


----------



## bunnyman666

Yes yes!!!!!

Some people think that it is cruel to neuter; my case is QUITE the opposite.

Bigby will be a happier cavvy if he gets his boy parts gone and you will be a happier animal steward by getting his naughty bits fixed.

btw- you fur menagerie are adorable!!!!!


----------



## pani

Guinea pigs don't tend to display too much hormonal behaviour, apart from scent marking, and neutering doesn't actually tend to make a difference with any behaviors they've learned apparently. I've read online that it shouldn't be done as standard practice, only if you plan on homing sows and boars together, but my pig-friendly vet says they're quite standard procedure and it's normal to have it done. I'm just a bit concerned that I'm doing it for my sake more than Bigsy's, and I'd be heartbroken if anything happened to him during the surgery.


----------



## bunnyman666

Shows how little I know about cavvies...

I understand your concerns; after all- he is a cute little bugger.


----------



## pani

I thought the same until I specifically asked the vet, don't worry!


----------



## pani

Felix isn't doing well today. Very placid (extremely unlike him), wasn't eating anything I offered him. Partner is going to watch him today and we'll be going to the emergency vet if no improvement. Please send good thoughts.


----------



## bunnyman666

Oh dear. Trix and I are sending good vibes and nose wiggles.:hug1


----------



## whiskylollipop

Oh no, feel better soon Felix! ray:


----------



## pani

Thank you both. Just called my partner to see how he was - no change so far. 

Clementine is not spending much time with him today, whereas normally she'd be snuggling up with him. I wonder if she can sense that something is wrong.

At this rate, we're definitely going to head to the vet when I finish work. My poor baby.


----------



## pani

Partner asked me what it meant if Felix was grinding his teeth - I let him know that it means he's likely in pain.  

He texted me again a little while later saying he's a bit more active now, playing with his cups, and he saw him eat a cecotrope and a piece of hay, so it sounds like he MIGHT be getting better. I don't want to get my hopes up but I'm really glad he's eating, even if it's just a little bit. I hope it was just an off day but if he's not consistently eating tonight we'll still take him in.


----------



## Aubrisita

Luna and I are sending tons of positive thoughts. Feel better real soon Felix.


----------



## pani

Thank you everyone! 

Touch wood - Felix seems a lot better now. No treats or greens for a few days, just hay until I'm sure he's fine. Boyfs and I both suspect he'd eaten a TON of Clementine's hair as she's shedding like mad. Upping papaya tablets to 2x per day and getting a Furminator for Clem, because my current pluck/brush/comb rinse and repeat method isn't holding up to the sheer amount of fur she's shedding.


----------



## pani

Felix has been doing great.  No more scary episodes. Brushing both bunnies more frequently, I did notice two strung together poops yesterday, but apart from that all seems well. They're loving receiving papaya tablets twice a day, too!

It's been a HUGE month for me! I applied for, interviewed, and got a Christmas casual job at a new store (my favourite!) opening in a nearby shopping centre, so I'm working there several days a week along with two days at my old job. It's great - I've never really had a job where I really, genuinely enjoyed the work and the products. Love the company's ethics and morals and I love that I can completely stand behind their company decisions, etc. It's fantastic!

I also finally got my learner's permit! I'd failed my driving test several times due to silly mistakes, was prepared to fail this one, and passed!  I now have to wait 6 months and log hours in my log book, and then I'm free to drive without a supervised driver.

AND, the thing I'm MOST excited about - WE'RE MOVING! My partner and I are moving out of our house next week and into our own property (still renting, though), without any housemates. It's a smallish place but there's heaps of space for just us and the bunnies and the pig.


----------



## BunnySilver

Congratulations on everything! Glad to her Felix is doing better as well!


----------



## pani

Thanks Bella! 

Here's your daily dose of Felix.


----------



## pani

"omg mum, put me down!!"


----------



## lovelops

What a cute picture! I can't wait to see your Christmas cards with these two! 

Vanessa


----------



## pani

Totally going to have to take some! Maybe once the new house is set up. I wonder if I can find Felix's Santa hat from last year.


----------



## pani

We are all set up in the new place!  No Internet until early next year, so I'm only going to be here on mobile Internet or from work. Here's a few pics.





*scritch scritch*





All this space, but no one wants to leave the carpet!





"Dis is mine!"​


----------



## whiskylollipop

If they really won't leave the carpet, maybe you won't even have to pen them in! That would be so cool-looking and convenient for you, an invisible forcefield that only humans can cross.  That pic of Clem facing away reminds me so much of Merlin. You could say I've been the recipient of a lot of bunny-butting from that little grey snob.


----------



## pani

Geez, buy a lovely big bale of hay and suddenly everyone's a hay connoisseur. Verrrry picky and choosy with the stuff! Hopefully they get used to it soon.


----------



## pani

I'm desperate for some animal affection. 

I'll just have the two buns soon, as I'm rehoming Bigby; I thought he'd do okay as a solo piggie making friends with the buns, but they won't pay him any attention, except for Clementine occasionally chasing him aggressively. He really needs a guinea pig friend to thrive. I'm fostering him until I can find the perfect home, because he's a really special little piggie and deserves to have some piggy friends to spend his life with. I'll really miss the little bugger.

The bunnies just don't seem to like me. I know it's in their nature and maybe I should have expected it more than I did, but I just wish they'd do things that I see others' rabbits doing here. Jumping on the bed, asking for pets, licking to show affection, even just happily spending time in the general vicinity. It seems like whenever I get near, they both bound back to the safety of their cage just to get away from me. I've been looking into adopting another animal that have more affectionate personalities - don't get me wrong, I love my little buns to pieces, but it can be so heartbreaking to devote so much to them and to get so little in return. I've been looking at cats and dogs but it's too scary to have them in the same household without being able to trust them together (since they're predatory).  Just feeling a little blue. I wonder if adopting a third bunny that was kept somewhat separate to the other two would be worth it sometimes... one that's bonded to me a little more than the others.


----------



## whiskylollipop

Aw, I feel the same way with my two. Since they bonded Sasha isn't a people bun anymore...she's Merlin's bunny now! She actually runs from me and spends her time either exploring alone or harassing Merlin for head grooms. Merlin too is a lot more comfortable with Sasha than with me. When our buns busy being happy bunny buddies, it's hard for us not to feel a bit left out. 

I don't know whether adding a third bun will result in more bunny interaction, but I've heard about a few third bunnies causing the original bond to break, so it could be a big risk.


----------



## pani

In the last two days I've played with one friend's cat and two friends' dogs and I WANT SOME LOOOOVE


----------



## lovelops

pani said:


> I'm desperate for some animal affection.
> 
> I'll just have the two buns soon, as I'm rehoming Bigby; I thought he'd do okay as a solo piggie making friends with the buns, but they won't pay him any attention, except for Clementine occasionally chasing him aggressively. He really needs a guinea pig friend to thrive. I'm fostering him until I can find the perfect home, because he's a really special little piggie and deserves to have some piggy friends to spend his life with. I'll really miss the little bugger.
> 
> The bunnies just don't seem to like me. I know it's in their nature and maybe I should have expected it more than I did, but I just wish they'd do things that I see others' rabbits doing here. Jumping on the bed, asking for pets, licking to show affection, even just happily spending time in the general vicinity. It seems like whenever I get near, they both bound back to the safety of their cage just to get away from me. I've been looking into adopting another animal that have more affectionate personalities - don't get me wrong, I love my little buns to pieces, but it can be so heartbreaking to devote so much to them and to get so little in return. I've been looking at cats and dogs but it's too scary to have them in the same household without being able to trust them together (since they're predatory).  Just feeling a little blue. I wonder if adopting a third bunny that was kept somewhat separate to the other two would be worth it sometimes... one that's bonded to me a little more than the others.



My buns keep running from me but for different reasons. Brooke now has glaucoma and I have to give her eye drops 4 times a day. Trust me, she ain't feeling the love now from me.

I understand totally how you feel. Remember when I first got Lady and all she did would bit me on the butt? I was wondering when oh when will she
ever show me some affection. I would not take all of this personally, I really wouldn't think about some people and their kids. Devote their lives to them and take off around 18 and doesn't give a toss about their parents. 

I think you are doing a great job with those two and think it's because of how young they are. Now that Brooke is getting older she is giving me more kisses, in between trying to bite me from putting eye drops in her eyes all the time and Marilyn just had yet another obstruction where I had to force feed her critical care for 8 hours over the week end every day. Trust me, there was no love there. I got my glasses kicked off, but after she felt better and finally passed the pooh that was causing the obstruction, she seemed more affectionate. Don't take it personally.... after all they are your bunnies and do love you. They know you take care of them. Just think of them as acting like bunny brats now.... I'm sure it will change. All mine have and Marilyn who I adopted in July is just starting to shift... so it will happen.

All in time

Vanessa


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix was never terribly affectionate towards her mum until a few years back. Triger gave me THREE licks over his entire lifetime and I was his primary caregiver. He adored his mother even though she never gave him treats.

What am I saying? Your bunnies could decide to let you into the group. Trigger even would let me pet him whilst in dead flop mode in his later years.


----------

